# WoW Goldkauf..Es wird NICHTS unternommen



## Zimpe (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß dieses Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen, aber mich regt es von tag zu tag nur noch auf...
Goldkauf! Ich kenne eine Hand voll Spieler die sich Gold kaufen!werden diese gebannt?nein, und das obwohl ich
diese Personen bereits über das Ticketsystem gemeldet habe.
Ich finde es einfach extrem unfair, ich habe auch nicht viel Zeit zum spielen, und trotzdem erfarme  ich mir mein Gold
ehrlich.
Anscheinend kann man wirklich machen was man will, Goldkäufer werden nicht gebannt.Oder ist euch ein Fall bekannt, bei dem
ihr sicher seid, dass diese Person tatsächlich Gold gekauft hat?
sry, aber das musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Spieler werden in Wellen gebannt, nicht jeder einzeln gemeldete Spieler wird zeitnah gebannt.


----------



## Reo_MC (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey, mir fällt grad auf dass du deine Freunde, Bekannten oder whatever verpfeifst... die Sache ist gelaufen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist genauso wie mit Bots. 
Selbst wenn es mehr als offensichtlich ist und über mehrere Wochen geht und auch mehrere Spieler das melden passiert meist komplett nix.
Erst, wie kaepteniglo es erwähnt, bei den Wellen werden viele gebannt.
Dabei erwischt es manchmal auch Leute, bei denen nichts war, aber das klärt sich eig immer^^


----------



## Zimpe (7. Dezember 2010)

Sicher?
Viele sind der Meinung, dass nur die Goldverkäufer gebannt werden...das Gefühl habe ich leider auch! Ich habe die Personen nämlich schon vor mehreren monaten gemeldet..
Und nein, dass sind keine Freunde von mir


----------



## Ogil (7. Dezember 2010)

Nur weil Du jemanden meldest ist er noch kein erwiesener Goldkaeufer. Sonst koennte ja jeder jeden verpfeifen. Wenn die GMs den Goldkauf nicht nachvollziehen koennen, wird nix passieren. Waere ja auch unfair.


----------



## wowz124 (7. Dezember 2010)

Was intressiert es dich wenn sich andere für ECHTES GELD Gold kaufen?


----------



## Potpotom (7. Dezember 2010)

Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?

Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.




Naja, die ehrlichen Spieler die Ingame für das Gold lange 'arbeiten' evtl?


----------



## Silenzz (7. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die ehrlichen Spieler die Ingame für das Gold lange 'arbeiten' evtl?


Und inwiefern werden die geschädigt? oO


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (7. Dezember 2010)

Ähm - woher weißt Du so genau, dass Spieler X (den Du gemeldet hast) tatsächlich Gold gekauft hat? Steht ja kaum auf seinem Umhang...

Die Farmbots erkennt man ja recht gut - aber Goldkäufer? Sorry, aber glaube ich nicht, dass Du das wirklich weißt...


----------



## Arasouane (7. Dezember 2010)

Verschwörungstheorie I: Blizz verkauft - als Chinafarmer getarnt - das Gold selbst und bannt die eigene Angestellten in China, die nur für Fotoshootings vorm 486er sitzen.
Verschwörungtheorie II. Bliiz bezahlt leute die sich in große Gilden einschleichen und diese zu Fall bringen und die beleidgten Diven und deren Subgruppen - möglichst viele - auf andere, ja weit entfernte Server transen....weiss grad net wie ich den Satz zu ende bringen soll^^

So macht man Kohle

BTW: Gold farmen ist alles andere aber kein Fun Faktor in einem Spiel. Meine Güte kaufen sich in meinem WoW-Bekanntenkreis viele Gold.  Meine Güüüüüte....

Lg

P.S.: Meineeee Güteeee.


----------



## Dropz (7. Dezember 2010)

ist es nicht so das es einfach tolleriert wird?


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?
> 
> Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.


Die Leute die das Gold famren müssen sind die geschädigten.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "freie Entscheidung" die werden gelockt dann wird der Asuweiß eingezogen und dann dürfen sie farmen farmen farmen.



> Und inwiefern werden die geschädigt? oO



Sowas nennt man fair play.
Schlag mal nach.


----------



## Arasouane (7. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist es nicht so das es einfach tolleriert wird?


Aber auch: Was willste dagegen machen?
Wo Bedarf, da ein Weg.

Das ist übertragvar auf Drogenkonsum. Solange in einer Stadt 10.000 Studenten kiffen um sich vom Stress runterzuchillen, wird es Dealer geben.
Ab und gibt es ne Razzia, damit die Ortsansässigen die Illusion einer Rechtstaatlichkeit und Sicherheit bekommen - dat ars aber auch schon.

Was kümmerts denn irgendwen ober wer Gold kauft? Ich versteh die Geisteshaltung einfach nicht.
Jeder soll spielen wie er will - immer dieses nach link und rechts geglotze.

"Mimimi...der hat sich das 12000%Mount mit China-Gold gekauft und ich habs mir erfarmt. Ich will, dass mich wer lieb hat deswegen!"

*würg


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man fair play.
> Schlag mal nach.


die schädigung seh ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Rygel (7. Dezember 2010)

ich habe in meinem bekanntenkreis noch von niemandem gehört dass er/sie gold gekauft hätte. ist doch heutzutage auch gar nicht mehr nötig!

mir selbst käme das auch nie in den sinn, aber neulich bin ich doch ins grübeln gekommen, denn die goldseller auf meinem server bieten mittlerweile viele items aus dem TCG an und schreiben z.b. rotzfrech: "netherrakete 20 euro oder 50.000G".
das gold hätte ich und das mount hätte ich auch gern und ich glaube es ist auch nichts unrechtes daran im spiel die TCG-items gegen gold zu verkaufen ... nur unterstützt man damit ja die farmer genau so als würde man denen geld überweisen


----------



## DarkHephaistos (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem liegt einfach darin, dass das Gold seinen Gegenwert verliert. Wenn zuviel Gold im Umlauf ist, ist es nichts mehr Wert, wenn nicht zum Ausgleich genügend Güter produziert werden. Das nennt man Inflation. Und das ist für einen normalen, ehrlichen Spieler nie gut. Denn sein "erarbeitetes" Gold ist plötzlich weniger Wert.


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (7. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Leute die das Gold famren müssen sind die geschädigten.
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "freie Entscheidung" die werden gelockt dann wird der Asuweiß eingezogen und dann dürfen sie farmen farmen farmen.
> 
> ...



Deine Hosen haben bestimmt auch irgendwelche Pakistaner für den "used look" sandbestrahlt. Verzichtest du deswegen darauf? Wohl auch nicht.

Und mal ehrlich - so dämlich und verblendet sind nichtmal die Chinesen. Auch die wissen mit Sicherheit inzwischen ganz genau was sie erwartet.


----------



## EspCap (7. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die schädigung seh ich immer noch nicht



Person A 'arbeitet' im Spiel hart für ihr Epic Mount. Person B zahlt 15 Euro und hat es instant. 
Dann können wir auch gleich einen Itemshop machen, wenn das auf einmal gerecht wäre.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?
> 
> Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.



Ausser diejenigen deiner Mitspeiler, deren Accounts deswegen gehackt wurden.
Aber was interessiert dich das schon.....


----------



## Arasouane (8. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ausser diejenigen deiner Mitspeiler, deren Accounts deswegen gehackt wurden.
> Aber was interessiert dich das schon.....


Tja, da würd ich mal behaupten, dass es Leute sind, die selbst Gold gekauft oder Powerleveling-Service in Anspruch genommen haben.
Oder sie waren so pflaumig und sind auf einen "netten" Link reingefallen.

Falls Blizz aber sieht, dass der Hack nicht durch so ein Fehlverhalten zustande kam, wird der Char aus nem frischen Backup geholt.
So fair sind se.

Lg


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, leider wird fühlbar nix gegen Goldkauf unternommen -
z.B. nicht von Blizzard und auch nicht von ebay bei einem Großhändler aus Korea(?).

Beiden habe ich geschrieben, beide wollten sich drum kümmern.
Entweder brauchen die solange beim Ermitteln^ oder es tut sich wirklich nix.

Goldkauf kommt cheaten gleich.
warum sich da so Einige ange**** fühlen ... kein Wunder.

gn8


----------



## Potpotom (8. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ausser diejenigen deiner Mitspeiler, deren Accounts deswegen gehackt wurden.
> Aber was interessiert dich das schon.....


Keiner meiner Mitspieler ist jemals gehackt worden... insofern, hast Recht. Mein Interesse hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Scark (8. Dezember 2010)

Und was soll Ebay deiner Meinung nach gegen sowas tun? Goldverkaufen ist nicht illegal, sondern bestenfalls Vertragswidrig. Ebay ist nicht im Zugzwang. Ich persönlich vermute schon länger, dass Blizz da wohlwollend ein oder zwei Augen zudrückt und vielleicht auch hier und da ein Sümmchen fliesst. 

Im übrigen kann man die Inflation für sich selbst nutzen. Die Preise für farmbare Mats und Items steigen dadurch auch.


----------



## Kryta (8. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?
> 
> Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.



mh..also ich seh da ein Problem wenn zu viel Gold im umlauf ist gehen die preise im ah rauf.
am ende sind die preise so hoch das man entweder stundenlang farmen darf bis man sich etwas kaufen kann im ah, oder man ist gezwungen Gold zu kaufen.

Das sieht man doch im Augenblick schon an den preisen.
Früher haben epische Gegenstände 500-1000 Gold gekostet und man selber hat ewigkeiten gebraucht bis man es zusammen hatte.
jetzt kosten epische sachen im ah ungefähr 15.000 oder fast 30.000.

Das Gold ist mittlerweile nichts mehr wert dank der Goldhändler.

Also schaden wir uns nur selbst.


----------



## Hortensie (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab  ihr alle, die ihr für Goldkauf seid, schon mal daran gedacht, das genau deswegen Accounts gehackt werden?

Tja....

(p.s. ich wurde noch nie gehackt. 3mal auf Holz klopf)

Der eine, den ich mal meldete, den hatte ich auf Freundesliste gesetzt. 3 Wo ging das, dann kam die Meldung: Ein Char existiert nicht länger, und wurde von der F.l. gelöscht.

Ich würde solche immer wieder melden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Tja, da würd ich mal behaupten, dass es Leute sind, die selbst Gold gekauft oder Powerleveling-Service in Anspruch genommen haben.
> Oder sie waren so pflaumig und sind auf einen "netten" Link reingefallen.



Ach *gähn* das alte Argument, wer gehackt wird ist ein Idiot und selber schuld.
Das ist wie bei WOW, keiner gesteht jemandem zu, neu oder unerfahren zu sein, alle sind selber als Profis auf die Welt gekommen.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Keiner meiner Mitspieler ist jemals gehackt worden... insofern, hast Recht. Mein Interesse hält sich in Grenzen.



Naja, nachvollziehbare Einstellung 2010.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist bisher zum Beispiel keiner ermordet worden.
Folgerichtig ist mir diese Verbrechensart völlig egal. Betrifft mich ja nicht.


----------



## JustxShoot (8. Dezember 2010)

Wer es heute noch nötig hat sich Gold zu kaufen ist entweder wirklich extrem schlecht oder bringt mehr Zeit auf für ´nen Toilettengang als für WoW.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mal nen ebay-Char verpfiffen. Den hab ih ab dem Folgetag nie wieder gesehen.

Keine Ahnung ob das mit den Bannwellen so ist. Ich vermute eher, es liegt daran, ob es für Blizz eindeutig nachvollziehbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## odinxd (8. Dezember 2010)

Schon traurig was hier teilweise für antworten stehen, da sieht man wie sehr sich manche Spieler um andere Spieler scheren nämlich garnicht.
Wer ist der Geschädigte beim Thema Goldkauf? Der Verkäufer nicht, der Käufer nicht und was ist mit den Spielern die gehackt wurden um an das Gold ranzukommen?
Manche Spieler sind halt gerne gutgläubig und wenn se ne Email oder ingame Nachricht bekommen gehen sie auf den Link. Guckt ja auch nicht jeder Wow Spieler täglich auf diversen Seiten rum und guckt welche neuen Phishing Mails es gibt, oder mal überlegt das es auch ältere Jahrgänge gibt die da leichter drauf reinfallen ( soll kein Vorurteil sein  ).

Fakt ist: wer Gold kauft unterstützt sogenannte Cyber Kriminelle wenn man es so nennen darf. Ein legaler Goldshop ist okay, es geht mir nicht darum das ein Spieler mehr Gold hat weil er es sich erkauft hat sondern darum eine kriminelle machenschaft zu unterstützen.


----------



## Huntaaa (8. Dezember 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Wer es heute noch nötig hat sich Gold zu kaufen ist entweder wirklich extrem schlecht oder bringt mehr Zeit auf für ´nen Toilettengang als für WoW.




Oder hat einen Job und ist über 20 Jahre alt... ups.. Klischeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nosam (8. Dezember 2010)

Es ist doch nichts dabei mal bisschen Gold zu kaufen, wen interessiert es? wen? niemanden?

Betrug am Mitspieler?

Und wie soll der aussehen?

Das er sich 2 Items ausm AH kaufen kann od ein schönes Mount, was ihn zu einem Pro Gamer macht?
Das er genug Gold zum reppen hat?

LoL die Leute die sich darüber aufregen gehören gebannt!

Das sind doch nur Arbeitslose, Schüler, Studenten , die den ganzen Tag zuhause hocken un farmen können(und wer dem widerspricht gehört selbst zu den genannten)
Glaubt ihr Spieler die den GANZEN Tag arbeiten haben immer Zeit fürs farmen? Nein! Und dann sei es genehm mal Gold zu kaufen.
Darüber aufregen ist meiner Meinung nur asozial, und typisch deutsch.
Ich kanns mir nicht leisten, werd ich neidisch und versuche alles zu machen, das es nicht gemacht werden kann, von denen die es können, siehe Ticket schreiben, wie ARMSEELIG!


Und leute die gehackt werden, sind die die Gold gekauft haben und ihre Daten bei unseriösen Goldverkäufern gekauft haben!


----------



## Rainaar (8. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?
> 
> Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.



Oh, wait, doch, all die Leute denen man den Account gefischt hat un alles leergeräumt. Gäbe es ohne Goldverkäufer nicht.


----------



## lolniceacedude (8. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben hier sooo viele schlaue Menschen! Die einen scheinen ALLE Jura studiert zu haben, die anderen scheinen aktivisten bei Greenpeace zu sein.
Ihr seid hier bei nem Online "SPIEL" aktiv. Sicher ist das nun für einige wichtiger für andere nicht. Solche whinethreads sind doch schon genauso nervig wie die Leute die aufm Server mit Lvl 80 in OG stehen und im yell schreiben: "LOL CATA IS ERST SEIT 13 STUNDEN RAUS UND ES SIND SCHON LEUTE 85, das sind ja voll die Nerds." (und das nur weil sie selber nichts auffe Kette kriegen) Völlig unnötig, lasst sie doch einfach.

Und mein Vorredner mit der Cyberkriminalität:

you made my day 


Und der liebe Mensch weiter über mir der meint es sei ja so einfach:

you made also my day, weil jedem isses das seine wie viel Zeit er in ein Online Spiel investieren will. Da ist das kein Merkmal ob man gut oder schlecht ist!


----------



## Rainaar (8. Dezember 2010)

lolniceacedude schrieb:


> Und mein Vorredner mit der Cyberkriminalität:
> 
> you made my day



Schön das ich was für Dich tun konnte.


----------



## Evolverx (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke das blizz den meisten anzeigen in die richtung nichtmal nachgeht . was ich meine ist : Woher wil ein ausenstehender wissen das jemand gold kauft? kann er gar nicht weil weder das handeln noch ob 2 in einer gruppe sind für andere zu erkennen ist. Sicher wissen tun das denke ich nur gute freunde. und naja wenn man solche freunde hat die einen für sowas melden - Der hat keine feinde nötig das is für mich sicher.
mir ist es ehrlichgesagt wurst ob jemand gold kauft oder nicht. manchen fällt das farmen halt leicher als anderen. mein kumpel hat momentan über 40000 Gold obwohl er gerade 10 mal 310% fliegen gekauft hat und das er sich die kohle erarbeitet weis ich sicher weil wir fast immer zusammensitzen. Ich dagegen bin dauerpleite und habs bis heute nich geschaft mal das gold für das 3er mamut zusammen zu kriegen.Der chopper war schon richtig harte arbeit und der war ein gutes stück billiger. 
Aber wenn andere meinen sich gold  kaufen zu müssen bitte sehr. sojemand weis so ein mount aber auch nicht so zu schätzen wie ich es zb tue weil er nix dafür getan hat. Aber ansonsten hat das auf mich ja keinerlei einfluss also warum solte es mich kratzen


----------



## Heynrich (8. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und inwiefern werden die geschädigt? oO




durch inflation.


und @TE : hör auf deine bekannten zu verpfeifen das ja ma derbe oO


----------



## Kerbe (8. Dezember 2010)

ich kaufe schon seid Jahren gold und nichts passiert interresiert niemand


----------



## Ungwale (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Antworten hier sind ja wirklich teilweise recht derbe....der Eine vergleicht Goldkaufen mit Mord, der Andere meint dadurch werden Accounts gehackt...gut, das mag schon zutreffen, aber wenn Spieler XY sich etwas Gold kauft, wird wohl auch (wenn überhaupt) nur sein acc gehackt und nicht der, von anderen Mitspielern. Also so what? Und die inflationären Preise sind wohl kaum auf die Handvoll Zocker zurückzuführen, die solche Dienste in Anspruch nehmen!? Gestern habe ich eines der neuen Gebiete komplett gecleart und hatte danach ein Plus von ca. 1300 G auf dem Konto (ohne, dass ich Greenies etc. verkauft hätte)...von solchen Beträgen konnte man früher nur träumen. Meint Ihr nicht, dass die steigenden Preise eher daran liegen?
Insofern bin ich auch der Meinung, dass kein Dritter geschädigt wird und es somit auch keinen Dritten zu interessieren hat!? Insofern könnte man sein unstillbares Mitteilungsbedürfnis, seinen Drang sich (wem gegenüber auch immer?!)zu profilieren und in den Vordergrund stellen zu wollen etwas im Zaum halten und sich um seine eigenen Belange kümmern!?
Is' beinahe n bisschen wie mit den Leuten, die den ganzen Tag am Fenster hängen und die Strasse beobachten. Sobald ein Falschparker entdeckt wird...*zack*...gleich melden und sich dann freuen, dass die eigene Unzufriedenheit dann wenigstens für einen Moment entfleucht ist.  Was die davon haben? Nichts...ausser, dass sie oftmals selbst den 'Gesetzeshütern' auf den Senkel gehen (und allen anderen sowieso^^). 

P.S.: Und bevor jetzt wieder irgendein Schlaubi kommt und sagt "mähmäh, aber wenn der Falschparker in seiner Einfahrt...blabla?"..ja, das ist dann auch was anderes. Da enteht dann auch eine 'Schädigung' und deshalb ist oben auch das Wort 'beinahe' unterstrichen... -.-


----------



## Gnorfal (8. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Spieler werden in Wellen gebannt, nicht jeder einzeln gemeldete Spieler wird zeitnah gebannt.


Fail.

Spieler die Gold kaufen werden nicht gebannt.Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage in Deutschland sollte das auch passieren?
Davon ab, lebt Blizzard vom Goldverkauf der fleissigen Chinesen: Wenn allein bei einem Unternehmen in Deutschland monatlich 6 ! stellige Beträge mit Goldverkauf nur bei WoW umgesetzt werden.

Blizzard wäre auch schön blöd, die Goldseller zu bannen, schliesslich muss jeder der da Gold farmt, monatliche Gebühren zahlen und das Geschäft boomt.

Das einzige, was wirklich helfen würde, wäre ne Goldinflation (z.b. hat jeder auf einmal 50.000 Gold im Briefkasten), doch damit wäre das Spiel ruiniert.

Und ganz wichtig: So lang es Leute gibt, die GOld kaufen, so lang wird es Leute geben, die es ihnen verkaufen. Ohne Nachfrage kein Markt.

Die Argumentation "Ich erfarme mein Gold im Spiel ehrlich", greift hier für mich nur zum Teil, denn:
Jemand, der reelles Geld ausgibt für virtuelles Gold, tut dies aus seinem, mit ehrlicher reeller Arbeit-Geld gefülltem Beutel.
Gut, das ist nicht bei allen so.

Ich brauche auch keine Chinamännlein, die mir Gold andrehen wollen. Ich hab 2 Chars nah am Cap, verdien mir nen Ast im AH und besuche mehrmals abends nach Feierabend Instanzen.

Was aber wirklich "bannbar" ist und auch der einzige Grund, warum Goldseller manchmal erwischt und gebannt werden, ist die Tatsache, dass sie es mit Cheats wie z.b. "Speedhack" etc. machen. Und solche Sachen gehören wirklich nicht ins Spiel (Cheats/Hacks)!


----------



## Aske333 (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die ehrlichen Spieler die Ingame für das Gold lange 'arbeiten' evtl?



Die meisten "ehrlichen" Spieler, die die Zeit dazu haben tonnenweise Gold zu farmen, bekommen ihren Account monatlich vom Staat, also von denjenigen die keine Zeit haben und ihr Gold bei Ebay kaufen, bezahlt. Die dritte Fraktion (die absolute Minderheit) sind dann die völlig Bescheuerten, die keine Zeit haben UND trotzdem Gold farmen.

Völlig wayne wer wo wie und wieviel Gold kauft.


----------



## Lysozyma (8. Dezember 2010)

Nosam schrieb:


> Betrug am Mitspieler?
> 
> Und wie soll der aussehen?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe das ganze ähnlich. Das wirklich gute Equip gibt es nur in Raids, d.h. Gold in Hülle und Fülle bringt hier keinem etwas. Ob sich jetzt jemand ein seltenes Mount oder einen Random Drop im AH für 20000 oder mehr kaufen kann macht ihn nicht besser im Spiel. Um also die wirklich elementar wichtigen Items im Spiel zu bekommen, muß man immer noch hinter der Kiste sitzen und etwas tun, oder einen Bot benutzen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...!


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt is mir das so wurscht, ob jemand echte Euronen für ingame-Gold oder im Blizzard-Shop für pets etc ausgibt...ich machs net


----------



## urgestein (8. Dezember 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> Schon traurig was hier teilweise für antworten stehen, da sieht man wie sehr sich manche Spieler um andere Spieler scheren nämlich garnicht.
> Wer ist der Geschädigte beim Thema Goldkauf? Der Verkäufer nicht, der Käufer nicht und was ist mit den Spielern die gehackt wurden um an das Gold ranzukommen?
> Manche Spieler sind halt gerne gutgläubig und wenn se ne Email oder ingame Nachricht bekommen gehen sie auf den Link. Guckt ja auch nicht jeder Wow Spieler täglich auf diversen Seiten rum und guckt welche neuen Phishing Mails es gibt, oder mal überlegt das es auch ältere Jahrgänge gibt die da leichter drauf reinfallen ( soll kein Vorurteil sein  ).
> 
> Fakt ist: wer Gold kauft unterstützt sogenannte Cyber Kriminelle wenn man es so nennen darf. Ein legaler Goldshop ist okay, es geht mir nicht darum das ein Spieler mehr Gold hat weil er es sich erkauft hat sondern darum eine kriminelle machenschaft zu unterstützen.



Warum werden Accounts gehackt??? Versteh ich nicht.
Wenn in nem kelelr 25 Leute sitzen und den ganzen Tag lang farmen um das Gold zu verkaufen, hat das nichts mit hacken zu tun.
Wenn dich jemand hacken will, macht er das weil er es will oder es kann. Aber sicher nicht um dein Gold bei ebay zu verticken. Dann wird lieber dein Account verkauft, weil der Wesentlich mehr bringen kann.
Es werden wegen Goldkäufern nicht mehr oder weniger Accounts gehackt als es ohne der Fall wär.

Wenn dann noch welche auf Phishing reinfallen, kann man denen auch nicht mehr helfen.
Schon beim einloggen bekomme ich ständig Infos, wie sich Blizzard bei mir meldet. Wenn man das bewusst ignoriert, hat man es auch nicht anders verdient. Überall wird zwecks Accountsicherheit informiert. Ob im Startbildschirm, beim Ladebalken oder aber auf der Offiziellen Seite und den ca. 200000000000000000 Millionen Fan Sites.

Solange ich keinem Fremden meine EC Card Pin geben, gebe ich auch keinem Online meine Daten. Die gebe nur ich ein und auch nur dann, wenn ich es will. Alles andere liegt dann an jedem selbst.

Jemand schrieb hier, dass die Preise im AH zerstört wurden.......
Damals hab ich in ner Stunde leveln knapp 5 Gold gemacht.
Heute schaffe ich es locker auf bis zu 200. Bei Instanzquests teils noch mehr. je nachdem. Dazu hab ich damals nichts von den VZ Mats bekommen. Es gab in den Instanzen das Item, welches ich dann als non VZ nur an den NPC verkaufen konnte. Allein dvon profitieren wir schon immens.

Blizzard hat selber mehr Gold in die Runde geworfen und das nicht zu knapp. Sollte aber auch jedem selber aufgefallen sein, insofern er seinen Char nicht von ebay hat und nicht Questen musste ........


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die ehrlichen Spieler die Ingame für das Gold lange 'arbeiten' evtl?




"inGAME" "arbeiten" ....ohne worte


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Fail.
> 
> Spieler die Gold kaufen werden nicht gebannt.*Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage in Deutschland sollte das auch passieren?
> *




Wieso braucht Blizzard ne Rechtsgrundlage, um einen Account zu sperren? 


Solltest lieber mal die AGB (das sind die langen Texte, die du gestern zuletzt bestätigt hast) lesen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Die meisten "ehrlichen" Spieler, die die Zeit dazu haben tonnenweise Gold zu farmen, bekommen ihren Account monatlich vom Staat, also von denjenigen die keine Zeit haben und ihr Gold bei Ebay kaufen, bezahlt. Die dritte Fraktion (die absolute Minderheit) sind dann die völlig Bescheuerten, die keine Zeit haben UND trotzdem Gold farmen.
> 
> Völlig wayne wer wo wie und wieviel Gold kauft.



Woher kommt eigentlich die Meinung, daß effizient spielende Leute meistens vom Staat leben?

Ich könnte mir das genaue Gegenteil besser vorstellen.

Leute die zu dumm sind, in kurzer Zeit viel Gold zu machen, haben aufgrund ihrer Dummheit auf dem Arbeitsmarkt schlechte Karten.


----------



## odinxd (8. Dezember 2010)

urgestein schrieb:


> Warum werden Accounts gehackt??? Versteh ich nicht.
> Wenn in nem kelelr 25 Leute sitzen und den ganzen Tag lang farmen um das Gold zu verkaufen, hat das nichts mit hacken zu tun.
> Wenn dich jemand hacken will, macht er das weil er es will oder es kann. Aber sicher nicht um dein Gold bei ebay zu verticken. Dann wird lieber dein Account verkauft, weil der Wesentlich mehr bringen kann.
> Es werden wegen Goldkäufern nicht mehr oder weniger Accounts gehackt als es ohne der Fall wär.



Wie erklärst du dir denn Fälle wie: man loggt ein nachdem man gehackt wurde (meist hat man ja dann schon mail von Blizzard und Passwort geändert und nen Authenticator bestellt), sieht plötzlich: huch meine chars sind nackt, loggt mit dem char ein und sämtliche Sachen wurden verkauft, Bank ist leer geräumt und von deinem gesamten Gold auf dem Server sind nurnoch ein paar Silber übrig. Charaktere sind seltsamerweise aber noch alle da. Auch deine Kontodaten wurden nicht verändert. Nur Gold und verkaufbare Items sind weg. Was meinst du denn wo dieses Gold hinwandert? in die Taschen von jemandem der sich gerne das 3 personen mammut kaufen will? Über Umwege sicherlich schon... Golddiebstahl über Account hacken und dann für teuros verkaufen ist für mich auch eine Art von Kriminalität und ich denke das ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine bin. 

Edit: wenn die 25 mann im Keller sitzen und ganz nromal über die möglichkeiten des Spieles farmen ( ohne bots und hacken ) dann ist es ja legal dagegen hab ich absolut nix und soll auch gerne von leuten die es möchten gekauft werden.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> "inGAME" "arbeiten" ....ohne worte



Er meinte damit: Die auf ehrliche weise ihr Geld verdienen, desswegen auch die Anführungszeichen.
Hauptsache flamen...kennt man ja.



Aske333 schrieb:


> Die meisten "ehrlichen" Spieler, die die Zeit dazu haben tonnenweise Gold zu farmen, bekommen ihren Account monatlich vom Staat, also von denjenigen die keine Zeit haben und ihr Gold bei Ebay kaufen, bezahlt. Die dritte Fraktion (die absolute Minderheit) sind dann die völlig Bescheuerten, die keine Zeit haben UND trotzdem Gold farmen.
> 
> Völlig wayne wer wo wie und wieviel Gold kauft.



Wenn man Stundenlang mobs grindet die 1Silber dabei haben ok, aber man muss nicht viel Zeit haben um effektiv gold zu verdienen.
Wenn ich mich 30Minuten mit meinem Char beschäftige habe ich über 1000g, hab ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach kein RL? (Ich "farme" nicht jeden Tag und zocke auch nicht jeden Tag bevor du Troll wieder ankommst)


----------



## Norei (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Person A 'arbeitet' im Spiel hart für ihr Epic Mount. Person B zahlt 15 Euro und hat es instant.
> Dann können wir auch gleich einen Itemshop machen, wenn das auf einmal gerecht wäre.


Blizzard hat ja auch noch nie Mounts im Shop verkauft, gut dass du uns daran erinnerst.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Er meinte damit: Die auf ehrliche weise ihr Geld verdienen, desswegen auch die Anführungszeichen.
> Hauptsache flamen...kennt man ja.



und wo ist da der unterschied, es ist immer noch neid etwas "zu arbeiten" "machen zu müssen" oder wie immer du das nennen möchtest.
es ist ein spiel, da stelle ich nicht "musste leisten/machen/arbeiten" gegen irgendwas ...aber hauptsache mal flamen zu müssen "kennt man ja".


----------



## Bismark72 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm...

WoW ist ein Spiel. Kommt dann echtes Geld ins Spiel, werden Menschen die es nötig haben, kreativ. Die einen farmen was das Zeug hält, die anderen schicken Phishing-Mails und hacken Accounts. Ob man dumm sein muss um gehackt zu werden ist da total egal.

So ist das eben. 

Nun kommt Angebot und Nachfrage ins Spiel. Das Ergebnis: Würde niemand Gold kaufen, dann gäbe es weder Account-Hacks noch Chinafarmer. Warum auch, ließe sich ja kein Geld mit verdienen.

Im Rückschluss: Wer Gold kauft, macht das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Die meisten "ehrlichen" Spieler, die die Zeit dazu haben tonnenweise Gold zu farmen, bekommen ihren Account monatlich vom Staat, also von denjenigen die keine Zeit haben und ihr Gold bei Ebay kaufen, bezahlt. Die dritte Fraktion (die absolute Minderheit) sind dann die völlig Bescheuerten, die keine Zeit haben UND trotzdem Gold farmen.
> 
> Völlig wayne wer wo wie und wieviel Gold kauft.



Das stört aber die Wirtschaft im Spiel. Wenn man keine Zeit für ein MMO hat, soll man es lassen. So mach ich es auch. 
Wenn man trotzdem ein MMO spielen will, soll man sich eines mit Itemshop suchen. Da kann man so vorgehen, bei Spielen die auf 'Arbeit' im Spiel setzen versaut das die Spielwirtschaft. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"inGAME" "arbeiten" ....ohne worte[/font]




Was glaubst du warum ich 'arbeiten' in Anführungszeichen gesetzt habe? 
Der Reiz von Spielen besteht ja meist darin, sich Sachen zu erspielen. So auch bei Gold, mit dem man sich dann Items leisten kann. 




Norei schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ja auch noch nie Mounts im Shop verkauft, gut dass du uns daran erinnerst.



Einige Items verkaufen != Alles (=Gold) verkaufen.
 Verkauft euch doch bitte nicht blöder als ihr seid...


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das stört aber die Wirtschaft im Spiel. Wenn man keine Zeit für ein MMO hat, soll man es lassen. So mach ich es auch.
> [/size]
> 
> Oh man, wird mir gerade wieder bewusst, warum ich u.A. mit Wow aufgehört habe.
> Der Anteil von grenzdebilen Spielern scheint bei MMORPGs zuweilen besonders hoch zu sein...




ja, es stört die wirtschaft und ja ich bin auch gegen goldkauf.
zu dem 2. absatz sag ich nur huiuiuiui grenzdebil, da bin ich auch froh, dass du aufgehört hast.


----------



## urgestein (8. Dezember 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir denn Fälle wie: man loggt ein nachdem man gehackt wurde (meist hat man ja dann schon mail von Blizzard und Passwort geändert und nen Authenticator bestellt), sieht plötzlich: huch meine chars sind nackt, loggt mit dem char ein und sämtliche Sachen wurden verkauft, Bank ist leer geräumt und von deinem gesamten Gold auf dem Server sind nurnoch ein paar Silber übrig. Charaktere sind seltsamerweise aber noch alle da. Auch deine Kontodaten wurden nicht verändert. Nur Gold und verkaufbare Items sind weg. Was meinst du denn wo dieses Gold hinwandert? in die Taschen von jemandem der sich gerne das 3 personen mammut kaufen will? Über Umwege sicherlich schon... Golddiebstahl über Account hacken und dann für teuros verkaufen ist für mich auch eine Art von Kriminalität und ich denke das ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine bin.
> 
> Edit: wenn die 25 mann im Keller sitzen und ganz nromal über die möglichkeiten des Spieles farmen ( ohne bots und hacken ) dann ist es ja legal dagegen hab ich absolut nix und soll auch gerne von leuten die es möchten gekauft werden.



Das brauch ich mir gar nicht zu erklären.
Es wird mich keiner hacken, damit er 10 Minuten mit meiner Chopper durch die Gegend fahren kann.

Natürlich wird derjenige komplett ausgenommen, sonst muss er ja nicht gehackt werden.
Ich will nur sagen, dass hacken nicht Automatisch mit Goldkauf zu setzen ist. Wenn soviel gehackt wird wie Gold benötigt wird, gäb es nach 10 Stunden keine Accounts mehr.
Ich sehe das hacken an sich als Diebstahl, egal aus welchen Beweggründen. Ausserdem wird bei WoW das hacken auch etwas Falsch bewertet. (ACHTUNG: meiner Meinung nach^^)
Wenn ich einen Streifzug durch ebay mache, sehe ich tausende von Accounts die zum Verkauf angeboten werden. Dazu kommt dann noch die Tauschbörse.
Spieler XY also verkauft seinen Account für echtes Geld. Das ganze via Paypal. Nach 45 Tagen denkt sich der Spieler, "hey,hätte mal wieder Bock zu spielen". Die 45 Tage Frist für den Käuferschutz sind eh vor 10 minuten abgelaufen.
Also hopp ans Telefon und Blizz anrufen. Account wurde wieder hergstellt und schon ist einer am heulen ......
Das ganze ist nur eine Methode.
Wie viele Leute ihre Passwörter an Freunde, Bekannte oder Familienmitgliedern gegeben haben will ich nicht wissen. Auch hier wird wieder sehr viel geheult.

Ich will jetzt gar keine Lanze für Golkauf/- Verkauf brechen. Ist alles nicht richtig aber das entscheidet ein jeder für sich selbst. Für einige ist es ein Segen, für andere ein Fluch.
Das wird in bzw. bei Onlinespielen immer so bleiben. Solange wir Menschen unseren eigenen Vorteil sehen, wird sich daran nichts ändern. a können wir uns hier drehen solange wir wollen.


----------



## Gnorfal (8. Dezember 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wieso braucht Blizzard ne Rechtsgrundlage, um einen Account zu sperren?
> 
> 
> Solltest lieber mal die AGB (das sind die langen Texte, die du gestern zuletzt bestätigt hast) lesen.


Zeig mir mal die Stelle wo steht: Sie dürfen kein virtuelles Zahlmittel mit echtem Geld bezahlen.
Merkste selbst ne?


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Merkste selbst ne?



Dass es drinsteht? Jo.



> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen[/font]
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](5) Gold, Waffen, Rüstung oder andere virtuelle Gegenstände, die in World of Warcraft benutzt werden, außerhalb der World of Warcraft-Plattform für „echtes“ Geld zu kaufen oder zu verkaufen oder zu tauschen;


[/font]


----------



## Mondenkynd (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne auch genug leute die Gold kaufen und schon mehrmals gekauft haben, passiert ist genau "nichts". 

Ich verstehe aber manche Leute, die sich Gold kaufen, guck einfach mal bitte ins AH, da zahlste für Grüne-Items lvl 10-80 für z.B.: Tanks ma eben 50-100g pro Teil, 1 Stack Wollstoff für 200g, etc......und jetzt bist du neu in WoW hast eine Ahnung und siehst solche Preise, da wirst du quasi dazu genötigt Gold zu kaufen.

Ich bin schon lange dafür das Blizz da einen Riegel vorschiebt und die Items mit einem max. Verkaufswert versieht.

Ich selber kaufe kein Gold, auch wenn es mich abfuckt das ich ab und zu kaum Gold habe, aber genau so schnell bin ich verwundert, das ich auf einmal 5k gespart habe.......am Ende muss es jeder selber wissen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal die Stelle wo steht: Sie dürfen kein virtuelles Zahlmittel mit echtem Geld bezahlen.
> Merkste selbst ne?





> 2. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> 
> (1) Dateien, die Teil einer World of Warcraft-Installation sind, modifizieren oder deren Modifizierung verursachen;
> (2) Cheats, &#8222;Mods&#8220; und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert.
> ...


Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/legal/wow_tou.html


----------



## bakkax (8. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.c...al/wow_tou.html




In AGB darf ich alles reinschreiben, es ist damit nicht zwangsläufig rechtskräftig.


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> In AGB darf ich alles reinschreiben, es ist damit nicht zwangsläufig rechtskräftig.



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? Blizzard kann Nutzern ihrer Produkte in gewissem Maße vorschreiben, wie sie das Produkt nutzen dürfen. Denn eigentlich mietet man einen Account bzw. das Nutzungsrecht ja nur von Blizzard. Die AGB von WoW sind definitiv rechtskräftig. Wenn das nicht so wäre, wäre das innerhalb von 5 Jahren langsam jemandem aufgefallen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Dezember 2010)

Das sind die Nutzungsbestimmungen. Diese legt nun mal der Anbieter fest. Über die Gültigkeit der EULA ( http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/legal/wow_eula.html ) kann man sich streiten.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Fail.
> 
> Spieler die Gold kaufen werden nicht gebannt.Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage in Deutschland sollte das auch passieren?


Du bist auch so fail ...
Mit ein nur bischen Nachdenken, würdest Du auf die Rechtsgrundlage kommen!

wie naiv doch so Manche sind ... ^

Und die Praxis zeigt, auch wegen Goldkauf wird gebannt.


----------



## bakkax (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? Blizzard kann Nutzern ihrer Produkte in gewissem Maße vorschreiben, wie sie das Produkt nutzen dürfen. Denn eigentlich mietet man einen Account bzw. das Nutzungsrecht ja nur von Blizzard. Die AGB von WoW sind definitiv rechtskräftig. Wenn das nicht so wäre, wäre das innerhalb von 5 Jahren langsam jemandem aufgefallen, meinst du nicht?



Natürlich meine ich das ernst. "Eigentlich mietet man den Account" ist eine schwammige Formulierung und es laufen auch Prozesse diesbezüglich, wie auch bei jeder anderen schwammig formulierten AGB.


----------



## bakkax (8. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du bist auch so fail ...
> Mit ein nur bischen Nachdenken, würdest Du auf die Rechtsgrundlage kommen!
> 
> wie naiv doch so Manche sind ... ^
> ...



Was die Praxis zeigt, und was legal ist, sind zwei untershciedliche Paar Schuh !


... so ganz nebenbei ist "fail" kein wie-Wort


----------



## FrankyB122 (8. Dezember 2010)

Zimpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß dieses Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen, aber mich regt es von tag zu tag nur noch auf...
> Goldkauf! Ich kenne eine Hand voll Spieler die sich Gold kaufen!werden diese gebannt?nein, und das obwohl ich
> ...



Meine Herrn, was hast Du für Probleme.....
Wenn man in der Woche vielleicht einen Abend 2-4h Zeit zum spielen hat will man diese Zeit bestimmt nicht damit verbringen durch die Landschaft zu fliegen und zu farmen oder was auch immer.
Was das "unfaire" betrifft, diese Spieler, die Gold kaufen und auch wenig Zeit haben erarbeiten (viel) Real-Geld auf das sie widerrum viel Steuern zahlen was der Gesellschaft und somit auch dir zu Gute kommt.
Versuchs doch auch mal damit! Dann, und nur dann kannst Du das Wort "unfair" in diesem Zusammenhang nutzen.
Schätze, das Spiel ist für dich schon etwas zu real geworden......

Grüße


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Was die Praxis zeigt, und was legal ist, sind zwei untershciedliche Paar Schuh !
> 
> 
> ... so ganz nebenbei ist "fail" kein wie-Wort


1, Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen (was hat Parxis und Legalität gemeinsam?)^^
2. Ich habe Fail auch nicht als Wie-Wort benutzt.

Guck Dich Dir Deutsch an!!^^ (bevor Du andere zurechtweisen willst)

3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. ENDE


----------



## FrankyB122 (8. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? Blizzard kann Nutzern ihrer Produkte in gewissem Maße vorschreiben, wie sie das Produkt nutzen dürfen. Denn eigentlich mietet man einen Account bzw. das Nutzungsrecht ja nur von Blizzard. Die AGB von WoW sind definitiv rechtskräftig. Wenn das nicht so wäre, wäre das innerhalb von 5 Jahren langsam jemandem aufgefallen, meinst du nicht?



AGS sind im Grunde rechtskräftig, soweit sie nicht sittenwidrig sind oder gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Das heisst das einzelne Abschnitte, die mit dem jeweiligen Recht des Staates nicht im Einklang stehen unwirksam sind.
Ganz großes Thema in Nutzungsvereinbarungen (AG von Software. Vieles was da drin steht ist unwirksam, da finden sich bei Blizz auch einige Passagen. Nur weil Blizz sagt, dass an den virtuellen Charakteren kein Eigentum erworben werden kann bzw. diese nicht veräußert werden dürfen ist es nicht wirksam. Ich denke nicht dass eine Accountsperrung von Blizz in solch einem Fall (Goldkauf, Charverkauf) einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung stand halten würde. Müsste sich nur mal wer finden der es durchprozessiert.

Franky


----------



## bakkax (8. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du bist auch so fail ...



...also fail ist hier nicht als als wie-Wort gemeint ?


----------



## Gnorfal (8. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du bist auch so fail ...
> Mit ein nur bischen Nachdenken, würdest Du auf die Rechtsgrundlage kommen!
> 
> wie naiv doch so Manche sind ... ^
> ...



Hier mal ein praktisches Beispiel extra für Dich:
Ich habe AGB´s, weil ich Textiien verkaufe. Auch in einem Onlineshop. Mit Kauf, bzw. der Willenserklärung Deinerseits, eine Ware bei mir käuflich zu erwerben, akzeptierst Du meine AGB´s, die Du VORHER einsehen kannst.

Irgendwo an 317ter Stelle steht in meinen AGB´s, dass ich Deine Freundin flachlegen darf. Jetzt könnte ich ja vor Gericht geltend machen, dass Du die AGB´s akzeptiert hast.
Klappt aber leider in Deutschland nicht.

AGB´s !> Recht

Ungeachtet dessen, bieten die Goldseller nicht das Ingame Gold an, sondern lediglich IHRE investierte Zeit. So stehts in den meisten EBAY Auktionen drin, hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Dagegen hat Blizzard weder nen Paragraphen, noch ne Richtlinie, noch Recht, das zu unterbinden.
Die einzige Möglichkeit für Blizzard in diesem Falle wäre, nicht nur deren gesitiges Eigentum zu schützen (dazu zählt lt. deren AGB´s & Nutzungsbestimmungen auch der, Dir eingefallene Name Deines Chars ---das finde ich besonders witzig^^), sondern auch Deine verbrachte Onlinezeit als ihr Eigentum anzusehen.

Ich finde Goldverkäufe weder gut, noch billige ich sie anstandslos so naiv, wie ich bin.


----------



## Izara (8. Dezember 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und inwiefern werden die geschädigt? oO


Naja.. da kommt so ne faule Sau daher, die dann einfach mal nix tun will fürs Gold bzw. im Spiel reicher sein will und haut nen Goldverkäufer an: "Hey, ich bin reich im RL und will jetzt ma die Taschen auch im Spiel voll haben. hier haste"

Der Normalspieler, der sich dann mit stundenlangem Farmen, Tagesquests, AH-Geschäften, Berufen (und Twinks dafür hochleveln) über Wasser halten will, guckt dann blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn er mal wieder Spieler bzw. Goldseller mit ganz einfallsreichen "völlig unauffälligen" Namen im AH z.B. Saroniterz (ist wirklich nur ein Beispiel -.- ) für grad mal so überm Shopwert verkaufen sieht - und das Wochenlang, sodass es im Grunde unmöglich ist, seinen Kram loszuwerden, denn der Chinafarmer (der dann das Gold an faules Pack verkauft) farmt immer weiter und weiter und unterbietet immer weiter die regulären Verkäufer, bis die ständig auf den Einstellkosten sitzen bleiben. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen Varianten, wie die ihr Gold verdienen und den Markt für "Normalos" kaputtmachen. 


Geschädigt werden normale Spieler, die sich ihr Gold selbst erarbeiten (nee, nicht, indem sie dafür im RL arbeiten gehen, sondern durch das Spiel - so wie es gedacht ist!), dadurch dass sie Stunden und Wochen ihrer Spielzeit für nix wenn nicht gar Verluste verschwendet haben, nur weil die faulen Idioten sich zu fein waren, auch mal Dailies etc zu machen und stattdessen dem Goldseller ihr Geld in den Rachen werfen -.- Nebenbei erwähnt: sie tun damit dem Goldseller einen Gefallen, aber NICHT dem "Chinafarmer", denn der bekommt so gut wie nix davon.. 

Und ja, mich regen die auf, weil die meine Chancen auf dem Markt Gold zu verdienen verringern!


----------



## ncgimp (8. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Spieler werden in Wellen gebannt, nicht jeder einzeln gemeldete Spieler wird zeitnah gebannt.




sie werden nicht gebannt nur mal so btw


----------



## Potpotom (8. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja, nachvollziehbare Einstellung 2010.
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist bisher zum Beispiel keiner ermordet worden.
> Folgerichtig ist mir diese Verbrechensart völlig egal. Betrifft mich ja nicht.


Normalerweise machst du doch auch nicht so schwachsinnige Vergleiche... naja.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Hier mal ein praktisches Beispiel extra für Dich:
> Ich habe AGB´s, weil ich Textiien verkaufe. Auch in einem Onlineshop. Mit Kauf, bzw. der Willenserklärung Deinerseits, eine Ware bei mir käuflich zu erwerben, akzeptierst Du meine AGB´s, die Du VORHER einsehen kannst.
> Irgendwo an 317ter Stelle steht in meinen AGB´s, dass ich Deine Freundin flachlegen darf. Jetzt könnte ich ja vor Gericht geltend machen, dass Du die AGB´s akzeptiert hast.
> Klappt aber leider in Deutschland nicht.
> AGB´s !> Recht


Sry - aber einfach nur "doof".
Du hast Dich anscheinend noch nie mit den AGB (nicht AGB's) und Recht zu Privateigentum beschäftigt -
solltest Du aber mal ganz dringend, bevor Du solche Ideen verbreitest.
Es gibt knallharte Vorgaben dafür.

Zudem gibt es bei den AGB auch Unterschiede.
Entgegen bei den AGB von Blizzard, die jeder akzeptiert hat, der WoW spielt - würde bei Deinen Phantasie AGB eh nie wer zustimmen.

Aber Danke für den Einblick in Dein Wunschdenken, auf diesem Wege vielleicht endlich mal was Weibliches abzubekommen.  

Viel Efolg! 

gn8 & sorry


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die Blizzardwebsite nicht überarbeitet wurden wäre, könnte ich jetzt einen Link posten, in dem steht, dass es zwar nicht illegal ist, aber nicht gerne gesehen wird. Da standen so Sachen drin, wie z.B. dass dein Account von den Goldsellern gehackt und geplündert wird, und das geplünderte Gold weiterverkauft wird. 
Eigentlich ist es mir egal, aber bei einem Freund den ich geworben habe, hat es mich schon angepisst, dass er sich auf Level 70 einfach 5000g gekauft hat, und schnell fliegen konnte. Es hat mich einfach aufgeregt, dass ich mir das Gold dafür zeitaufwendig farmen musste, under in der Levelphase "einfach so" ein schnelles Flugmount hatte.

LG

*Edith *sagt:
Ich habe mich wohl doch vertan, ich kannte nur die Seite mit den Folgen des Goldkaufes,
jedoch nicht die Seite die beschreibt ob es legal ist, oder nicht.
Demnach ist es illegal, und kann einen Bann bedeuten, ob es nun Blizzard tatsächlich interessiert, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Normalerweise machst du doch auch nicht so schwachsinnige Vergleiche... naja.



Wo ist der Verglich den schwachsinnig?

Die Aussage: "ist mir egal weils mich nicht betrifft und der Rest der Welt kratz mich am Arsch" ist in beiden Fällen die gleiche.


----------



## Independent (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe da keinen geschädigten...

Was nehmen euch den die Goldkäufer, Chinafarmer und Bots weg? Ich kann auch als "normaler" Spieler wie ein Bot den ganzen tag den Mist farmen. 

Ich kaufe öfters Gold, für mein im RL hart erarbeitetes Geld. Ich hab einfach kein Bock wie ein Roboter dröge scheiss Erze abzubauen. Ich hab besseres zu  tun.


----------



## Bismark72 (9. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Was nehmen euch den die Goldkäufer, Chinafarmer und Bots weg?


Spielspass. Sei es der "ich hab mir nen 85er gekauft", wegen dem man in der Randomini whiped, oder der Chinafarmer, der einem dauernd die Kräuter wegpflückt. Und Du hast die Accounthacker vergessen, ja die gibt es auch, und auch nur wegen dem RL-Geld was ins Spiel gebracht wird.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keinen geschädigten...
> 
> Was nehmen euch den die Goldkäufer, Chinafarmer und Bots weg? Ich kann auch als "normaler" Spieler wie ein Bot den ganzen tag den Mist farmen.
> 
> Ich kaufe öfters Gold, für mein im RL hart erarbeitetes Geld. Ich hab einfach kein Bock wie ein Roboter dröge scheiss Erze abzubauen. Ich hab besseres zu tun.




Die Bots und Chinafarmer relativ wenig solange sie nicht in Questgebieten rumstehen.

Die Goldkäufer hingegen sind als Nachfrager wesentlich dafür verantwortlich, dass Accounts gehackt werden um so an Gold zu kommen oder das Gold zu verteilen.
Als Goldkäufer kannst du nämlich nicht wissen ob das Zeug geklaut oder gefarmt wurde. 
Mag also gut sein, dass das Gold das du dir da so toll erworben hast, früher mal dem netten Druiden aus deiner FL gehört hat.


----------



## Krenur (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese hier manchmal das Wort "illegal". Deshalb mein bescheidener Beitrag zu dem Thema:

Goldkauf ist nicht illegal! Denn dann würde in irgendeinem Gesetzbuch stehen, dass es verboten ist virtuelle Währungen für echtes Geld zu erwerben. 
Es widerspricht lediglich den AGB´s von Blizz und jeder Goldkäufer muss damit rechnen einen Bann zu kassieren wenn ihm Blizz nachweisen kann, dass er Gold gekauft hat.

Tante Edit sagt: "Klugscheissmodus aus"


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal die Stelle wo steht: Sie dürfen kein virtuelles Zahlmittel mit echtem Geld bezahlen.
> Merkste selbst ne?




Hat ja schon wer erledigt.

Das ist eh nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, daß Blizz deinen Account jederzeit aus Jux und Dollerei bannen kann und DU dir dann überlegen mußt auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage DU dir die Freigabe deines Accounts einklagen kannst. 

Soviel zu deinem Thema Rechtsgrundlage...


----------



## Rootii (9. Dezember 2010)

wieso regt man sich darüber auf? normalerweise farmst du dein gold, das ist richtig. also spielst du ganz normal wow... andere farmen eben nich und kaufen sich das gold.

stört dich das? nein weil du ganz normal wow spielst und kein zusätzliches geld bezahlst...
wo is das problem? .. bezahl halt was und freu dich das du auch mal 20k g hast ohne gefarmt zu haben wenn dich das normale erfarmen jetzt so nervt...(is ja tierisch unfair!)...


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (9. Dezember 2010)

Sieh es doch mal aus einer anderen Sicht: Die Leute die Gold kaufen, kaufen wiederum dein Erfarmtes. Sprich Sie legen echtes Geld für ein paar Mats hin.


----------



## Aske333 (9. Dezember 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Wenn man Stundenlang mobs grindet die 1Silber dabei haben ok, aber man muss nicht viel Zeit haben um effektiv gold zu verdienen.
> Wenn ich mich 30Minuten mit meinem Char beschäftige habe ich über 1000g, hab ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach kein RL? (Ich "farme" nicht jeden Tag und zocke auch nicht jeden Tag bevor du Troll wieder ankommst)



Ja natürlich eigentlich macht man ja auch 3000 Gold in 30 Minuten...nein warte, es sind sogar 10000 Gold eigentlich.....und wenn man sich sogar 45 Minuten mit dem Char "beschäftigt", dann macht man 20.000 Gold in 10 Minuten.
Es gibt nur einen einzigen Weg um besagte 1000 Gold in 30 Minuten konstant zu verdienen...und das sind Geschäfte im AH, oder das "farmen" irgendwelcher 25er Bosse. Und daß sowas vielen Leuten zu dumm ist kann ich völlig nachvollziehen. 
Daher wird es (egal wieviele im Forum flamen) immer Leute geben die ihr ingame Gold einfach kaufen. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach völlig ok.

Und wie am Anfang schon mehrere sagten: Natürlich wird Blizzard NICHTS dagegen unternehmen, da einfach zuviel Geld im Spiel ist. Ich denke auch nicht, daß da das glorreiche 15-Euro Argument zählen wird


----------



## Loony555 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, werden Goldkäufer ohnehin nicht gebannt. Nur gelegentlich die Verkäufer.


----------



## Kerbe (9. Dezember 2010)

Das läuft so ab habe gestern zb.Gold gekauft 10k innerhalb 10min wurde ich angewispert treffen in sw der char gab mir das Gold und ich war zu frieden und es ist ein Deutscher Service


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

1. Goldkauf ist "legal" Blizz hat sich eine Klage eines gebannten Spielers eingehandelt und vor Gericht verloren.

2. Es gibt einfach Leute die geben ihr Geld lieber für WoW Gold aus, als sinnlos 10000 Stundeb zu farmen. Also ich weis ja net was ihr für einen Stundensatz in der Arbeit habt...

3.Wen juckts ?


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hat ja schon wer erledigt.
> 
> Das ist eh nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist, daß Blizz deinen Account jederzeit aus Jux und Dollerei bannen kann und DU dir dann überlegen mußt auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage DU dir die Freigabe deines Accounts einklagen kannst.
> 
> Soviel zu deinem Thema Rechtsgrundlage...



Sollte ich wirklich auf die Idee kommen, gegen nen Ban meines Accounts zu klagen, weiß ich, daß ich mich spätestens dann wg Sucht und Dummheit einweisen lassen sollte.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Sollte ich wirklich auf die Idee kommen, gegen nen Ban meines Accounts zu klagen, weiß ich, daß ich mich spätestens dann wg Sucht und Dummheit einweisen lassen sollte.



ich glaub eher weil du dann net klagst solltest du eingewiesen werden, ich weis ja net was ihr für Acc so habt aber im durchschnitt is ein ACC ~200 Euro wert, ganz abgesehn von der investierten Zeit !?


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2010)

Ist das heutzutage eigentlich normal, daß wenn man merkt, daß man widerlegt wurde, man mit irgendwas anderem was nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat antwortet?


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> ich glaub eher weil du dann net klagst solltest du eingewiesen werden, ich weis ja net was ihr für Acc so habt aber im durchschnitt is ein ACC ~200 Euro wert, ganz abgesehn von der investierten Zeit !?




Ähm dein Account ist genau genommen so ziemlich 0 Euro wert. 

Einen ideellen Wert hat ein Account natürlich schon, aber der ist nicht greifbar.


----------



## Abell (9. Dezember 2010)

Bei Goldkauf bin ich irgendwie zweigeteilt:

-Reales Geld für virtuelle Güter ausgeben, die einem dann rechtlich nicht einmal wirklich gehören (laut AGB, wie oben bereits gepostet wird eigentlich nur "gemietet")

-andererseits: wenn jemand wirklich im RL bei Arbeit/Familie ziemlich eingespannt ist und nicht sonderlich viel Zeit hat um sich bei einer Runde WoW entspannen zu können verstehe ich natürlich, dass man diese Zeit nicht unbedingt mit Gold farmen verbringen möchte.

Also, ich finds nicht wirklich schlimm, wenn sich Blizzard da etwas zurückhält, zudem wenn man bedenkt, dass Blizz ja langsam selbst in diese Richtung geht - immerhin kann man mittlerweile ja schon einiges für reales Geld "legal" bei ihnen kaufen: Reittier, Pets, Realm- oder Rassenwechsel usw.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ähm dein Account ist genau genommen so ziemlich 0 Euro wert.
> 
> Einen ideellen Wert hat ein Account natürlich schon, aber der ist nicht greifbar.


Genau genommen is dein Geld auf der Bank auch nix wert .

Einen ideellen Wert hat dein Geld natürlisch schon, aber es ist nicht greifbar.

Nachdenken b4 Post, thx


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> ich glaub eher weil du dann net klagst solltest du eingewiesen werden, ich weis ja net was ihr für Acc so habt aber im durchschnitt is ein ACC ~200 Euro wert, ganz abgesehn von der investierten Zeit !?



Selbst wenn man eine solche Klage gewinnen sollte, wo ist der Nutzen?
Spätestens wenn die nächste Vertragsverlängerung ansteht (Sprich der bezahlte Zeitraum ausläuft) kann kein Gericht der Welt Blizz zwingen den Vertrag zu verlängern. 
Sowas nennt man Vertragsfreiheit.
Also spätestens dann wärste deinen Account ohnehin los.



Und nochmal an die Vertreter der "Wen juckt es schon wenn ich Gold kaufe"-Fraktion.

Es juckt diejenigen, deren Account deswegen unter Umständen gehackt wurden.
Oder könnt ihr mit Sicherheit sagen, dass grade euer Goldseller sein Gold ausschliesslich erfarmt hat?
Ich denke mal nicht.
Wenn es euch jedoch scheissegal ist und euer gekauftes Gold auch ruhig geklaut sein kann , dann hat sich jede weitere Diskussion dazu ohnehin erledigt.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> Genau genommen is dein Geld auf der Bank auch nix wert .
> 
> Einen ideellen Wert hat dein Geld natürlisch schon, aber es ist nicht greifbar.
> 
> Nachdenken b4 Post, thx



Da hat sich aber jemand schwer verhauen. Genau genommen ist sein Geld den Kurs wert, den es gerade hat. Festgelegt u.a. durch die Landeszentralbank und grössere Unternehmen.

Vllt. solltest Du noch einmal genau nachlesen, was Du da eigentlich akzeptiert hast. Nämlich Deinen Verzicht auf die Geltendmachung irgendeines Gegenstandes von Blizzard.
Was Du erworben hast, ist das Recht, Dir auf nem Server Chars zu gestalten und mit der Software von Blizzard zu interagieren. 

Auszüge:


> 2. Gewährung einer beschränkten Lizenz zur Nutzung des Service. Vorbehaltlich Ihrer Zustimmung zu und laufenden Einhaltung der Blizzard-Vereinbarungen, gewährt Ihnen Blizzard Entertainment hiermit eine beschränkte, widerrufliche, nicht übertragbare, nicht in Unterlizenz vergebbare, nicht exklusive Lizenz, die Sie hiermit akzeptieren, zur Nutzung des Service ausschließlich für Ihre eigenen, nicht kommerziellen Unterhaltungszwecke durch Zugang zum Service anhand eines zugelassenen, nicht modifizierten Game Client. Sie dürfen den Service nicht für irgendeinen anderen Zweck oder verbunden mit irgendeiner anderen Software verwenden.





> VIII. Verkauf von Gegenständen.
> 
> 
> Erinnern Sie sich noch an den Anfang dieser Nutzungsbestimmungen, als wir über Ihre Lizenz zur Nutzung von World of Warcraft sprachen und dass diese Lizenz &#8222;eingeschränkt" sei? Wir gelangen jetzt zu einem der wichtigeren Bereiche, auf den sich diese Lizenzbeschränkungen auswirken. *Beachten Sie, dass sämtliche Inhalte, die in World of Warcraft enthalten sind, entweder Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment sind oder von Blizzard Entertainment exklusiv lizenziert worden sind. Daher hat niemand außer Blizzard Entertainment selbst das Recht, Inhalte von Blizzard Entertainment zu &#8222;verkaufen"! Blizzard Entertainment erkennt daher keine Besitzansprüche an, die außerhalb von World of Warcraft gestellt werden oder den angeblichen Verkauf, Schenkung oder Handel einer Sache, die irgendetwas mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat, in der &#8222;realen Welt" betreffen.* Dementsprechend dürfen Sie keine virtuellen Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft gegen &#8222;tatsächliche" Geldleistungen verkaufen oder kaufen oder gegen Gegenstände außerhalb von World of Warcraft eintauschen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Blizzard befugt ist, solche illegalen Verkäufe zu unterbinden und dass Blizzard das auch tun wird.



Nachzulesen hier: Nutzungsbestimmungen Blizzard Entertainment
Das fett markierte bezieht sich auf meinen letzten Satz oben. Wenn Du noch immer davon überzeugt sein solltest, daß Dein Account irgendeinen materiellen Wert hat, bist Du lernresistent. Das bedarf dann auch keiner weiteren Diskussion.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Ohrensammler
Wen die Leute zu dumm sind und sich irgendwelche Trojaner einfangen oder krumme Programme am PC haben juckt es mich genau 0 , wer zu dämmlich ist und auf Sicherheit im internet verzichtet gehört sowiso bestraft


@ Gnorfal
Ahja der Kurs. Dein Geld bleibt trotzdem virtuell auf der Bank. Wenn sich jeder auf der Welt sein Geld von der Bank abheben würde, würden mind 60% ohne dastehn weil es das Geld nicht gibt. ( siehe Wirtschaftskrise)

Das "Recht" auf ihren Servern zuspielen auch einen Wert gleichbedeutend zu deinem Acc.

Tja dann rate mal warum sie das Gerichtsverfahren verloren haben und es legal is, ein Goldkäufer bezahlt nicht für das WoW-Gold, sondern für die "Arbeitszeit" des Goldfarmes. 

Immer diese Schlaumeier mit 0 Hintergrund-Wissen....


----------



## Schanni (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag auch mal wieder was posten.
Das mit dem Goldkauf ist sicherlich ein sehr zwispältiges Thema.
Zu einem kommt das Gold bestimmt mehr aus Chinafarmen als aus Accounthack.
Wenn das Gold aus Accounthack kommt ist es Ingame sicherlich sehr verwerflich das Gold zu erwerben.
Wenn das Gold aus Chinafarmen kommt ist es Global Gesellschaftspolitisch verwerflich denn jeder hat schon so ein Bericht gesehen wie es da abgeht und wer das Gold erfarmt.
Zu der Thematik das nach Goldkauf der Account selber gehackt wird und alles wieder weg ist, sag ich mal Shit happens ne wa.
Zu der Thematik das es die Goldinflation nach oben treibt nun ja wollen wir es mal betrachten.
Das Gold wird erfarmt und das kann ja jeder also ist es kein Beitrag zur Inflation.
Das Gold wird gestohlen, nun ja es war ja eh schon da also auch kein Beitrag, somit halte ich das für blödsinn.
Wobei natürlich ich es auch verstehe wenn sich jemand Gold besorgt.
Zu einem er wird es ja nicht horten sondern ausgeben, wahrscheinlich im Ah für Item die er sonst nicht erlangen kann und da kommt ihr wieder ins Spiel denn ihr könnt eure nicht benötigten Sachen dort verkaufen also gut für euch.
Nachteil sicherlich für die die alleine farmen da die Brust jetzt im Preis steigen kann.
Ergo gut ist Geld/Goldkauf für den Käufer selber und für den Raider der geile Items erwürfelt die nich gebunden sind.
Gut ist es für Blizz da die Farmer Accounts benötige und Servertrans vornehmen müssen.
Schlecht ist es für den Casualplayer und für den dessen Account aus diesem Grunde gehackt wurde, weiterhin für die armen Hunde die irgendwo in Taiwan in einer Blechhütte sitzen und farmen müssen.
So jetzt könnt ihr weiter reden ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht und in mein definiertes Lager euch bewegen.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Dezember 2010)

Zimpe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß dieses Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen, aber mich regt es von tag zu tag nur noch auf...
> Goldkauf! Ich kenne eine Hand voll Spieler die sich Gold kaufen!werden diese gebannt?nein, und das obwohl ich
> ...


"Das Leben der anderen" - Toller Film, könnte was für dich sein.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Schanni schrieb:


> Wenn das Gold aus Chinafarmen kommt ist es Global Gesellschaftspolitisch verwerflich denn jeder hat schon so ein Bericht gesehen wie es da abgeht und wer das Gold erfarmt.
> Zu der Thematik das nach Goldkauf der Account selber gehackt wird und alles wieder weg ist, sag ich mal Shit happens ne wa.
> Weiterhin für die armen Hunde die irgendwo in Taiwan in einer Blechhütte sitzen und farmen müssen.



Ich weis ja net wo du Gold kaufst, aber bei nem Deutschen Anbieter farmen das die Studenten um sich ein wenig Geld nebenbei zu verdienen...


----------



## Karli1994 (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand schwer verhauen. Genau genommen ist sein Geld den Kurs wert, den es gerade hat. Festgelegt u.a. durch die Landeszentralbank und grössere Unternehmen.
> 
> Vllt. solltest Du noch einmal genau nachlesen, was Du da eigentlich akzeptiert hast. Nämlich Deinen Verzicht auf die Geltendmachung irgendeines Gegenstandes von Blizzard.
> Was Du erworben hast, ist das Recht, Dir auf nem Server Chars zu gestalten und mit der Software von Blizzard zu interagieren.



das stimmt so nicht 2/3 des Weltweiten Geldflusses (vor 2008) war virtuell und dadurch als der kurs dann etwas schlechter war wollten leute alles was auf ihren sparbüchern war abbuchen doch leider hatte die Bank nicht genug geld um die leute auszubezahlen und so ist die wirtschaftsblase geplatzt und hat 3,1 Trilionen Dollar im nichts verschwinden lassen


----------



## Grimbär (9. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die schädigung seh ich immer noch nicht



Ganz einfach stell Dir mal vor du kommst on dein Char is nackt dein gold (150k oder mehr das du gefarmt hast sind weg..... Accgehackt wow und nu dein Gold kauft sich dein nachbar nun bei ebay und ist glücklich...
Er klopft an die Tür und pralt das er gestern einem Alars asche für 100k abgekauft hat er ist glücklich und du bist geschädigt hoffe dass kam an !!!


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Grimbär schrieb:


> Ganz einfach stell Dir mal vor du kommst on dein Char is nackt dein gold (150k oder mehr das du gefarmt hast sind weg..... Accgehackt wow und nu dein Gold kauft sich dein nachbar nun bei ebay und ist glücklich...
> Er klopft an die Tür und pralt das er gestern einem Alars asche für 100k abgekauft hat er ist glücklich und du bist geschädigt hoffe dass kam an !!!



Authenticator , gutes Virenprogramm oder Firewall würd klären.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ach *gähn* das alte Argument, wer gehackt wird ist ein Idiot und selber schuld.
> Das ist wie bei WOW, keiner gesteht jemandem zu, neu oder unerfahren zu sein, alle sind selber als Profis auf die Welt gekommen.



Nene, Idiot hab ich nicht gesagt. Und, dass ich Neulinge in WoW flame, auch nicht - ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber, wie kann man denn einen Account hacken? 
Ich war auf dieser Powerleveling homepage, und da muss du deinen Account hinterlassen, damit sie deinen Char überhaupt hochzocken können.
Logo warten die, bis du Gold hast, loggen sich wieder ein und räumen dich aus.

Und das 2te sind keylogger. Und dagegen muss man sich sowieso schützen, wenn man Homebanking macht. 
Damit muss man sich einfach heutzutage auseinander setzen, wenn man im web unterwegs ist.
Wer das - unabhängig von WoW - nicht macht, der ist zumindest grob fahrlässig.

Aber, nur weil ich in Ratschet jemanden anquatsche, der mir per handel 1000g rübersteckt wird niemanden Account gehackt (nur wegen der 2 Punkte oben). Zumindest nicht meiner 

Lg und cu ingame


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> Wen die Leute zu dumm sind und sich irgendwelche Trojaner einfangen oder krumme Programme am PC haben juckt es mich genau 0 , wer zu dämmlich ist und auf Sicherheit im internet verzichtet gehört sowiso bestraft



Nunja ein recht einfach strukturiertes Weltbild hat sicher auch seine Vorteile...irgendwo.

Nur die Rechnung, wer sich ein Trojaner einfängt ist dumm, geht halt einfach nich auf.
Zum einen ist das heute wesentlich einfacher möglich als früher, zum anderen sind PC-Neueinsteiger, bezw. Spieler die vllt. erst 12 oder 13 sind nicht automatisch dumm, nur weil sie sich nicht ausreichend auskennen um ihren PC zu versiegeln.
Und anstatt zu sagen, ich unterstütze solche Gruppen, indem ich die die Goldseller auf ihrem Kram sitzenlasse föderst du mit deiner Einstellung die Sache auch noch.
Aber passt in die Zeit. Was wundere ich mich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Nene, Idiot hab ich nicht gesagt. Und, dass ich Neulinge in WoW flame, auch nicht - ganz im Gegenteil.



Ne hast du nicht gesagt, ich hab das nur mal zusammengefasst. Das Argument kommt ja öfters.
Aber letzendlich ist es doch ein Widerspruch.

Neulingen in WOW hilft man, weil die ja noch alles nicht so gut übersehen können, aber Neulinge im Web läßt man über die Klinge sprigen, indem man durch Goldkauf auch noch ein Umfeld schafft bzw. fördet, dass Neulingen Probleme macht.
Das will mir nicht so einleuchten. Wäre es nicht konsequent auch den Web - Neulingen zu helfen in dem man niemanden unterstützt, der es auf diese Gruppe abgesehen hat? Hab ich da nen Denkfehler?
(Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht speziell dich  )

Bis heut abend
Ohr


----------



## Doncalzone (9. Dezember 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Hey, mir fällt grad auf dass du deine Freunde, Bekannten oder whatever verpfeifst... die Sache ist gelaufen.



In seinem Post wird das Wort Freunde, Bekannte, oder wie du es nennst whatever nicht einmal erwähnt.

Bitte verdreh hier keine Aussaugen. Menschen mit denen man in WoW zu tuen hat müssen nicht gleich mit ihm verwandt oder verschwägert sein.

Zum anderen halte ich Gold kaufen und Gold verkaufen für ein virtuelles Verbrechen oder um es etwas zu verharmlosen "cheaten".

Ich verstehe es nicht oder will es nicht verstehen wieso Blizzard scheinbar nicht einen Chinafarmer lokalisieren kann.

Andere User wurden für harmlosere Dinge in WoW gebannt, wie zb GM-Insel betreten.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> Wen die Leute zu dumm sind und sich irgendwelche Trojaner einfangen oder krumme Programme am PC haben juckt es mich genau 0 , wer zu dämmlich ist und auf Sicherheit im internet verzichtet gehört sowiso bestraft
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, 0 Hintergrundwissen lässt ja wenigstens die Hoffnung zu, etwas hinzu zu gewinnen. 0 Lesen können/wollen allerdings nicht.


Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ungeachtet dessen, bieten die Goldseller nicht das Ingame Gold an, sondern lediglich IHRE investierte Zeit. So stehts in den meisten EBAY Auktionen drin, hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Dagegen hat Blizzard weder nen Paragraphen, noch ne Richtlinie, noch Recht, das zu unterbinden.
> ...



Wirf bitte nicht so achtlos mit dem Wort "schlau" um Dich, das tut ihm auch weh...


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich würde mich nicht zum Goldkauf annimieren lassen, auch wenn mir das per flüstern schon das ein oder andere mal angeboten wurde. Und zwar aus den folgenden Gründen:

1. Ich sehen es nicht ein, in einem Spiel für das ich monatlich schon Geld bezahle noch mehr für auszugeben

2. Habe ich mir mein Gold "schwer" erspielt und will das Erfolgserlebnis über jedes dazugewonnene Goldstück 	geniessen.

3. Will ich eventuelle kriminelle oder menschenunwürdigen Goldbeschaffungsmethoden nicht unterstützen

4. Halt ich solche Methoden der Goldbeschaffung, solange sie nicht von Blizz (l)egalisiert wurden für cheaten

und 5. weil halt nach 4 kommt 5 

Die Leute die es tuen sollen das auch ruhig weiterhin machen, da sie eventuell ja meine Sachen aus dem AH kaufen. Sie sollen sich aber nicht wundern, wenn sie irgendwann selber gehackt werden und plötzlich föllig nackend dastehen. 


So long just my 49 cent


Ford


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Jo, 0 Hintergrundwissen lässt ja wenigstens die Hoffnung zu, etwas hinzu zu gewinnen. 0 Lesen können/wollen allerdings nicht.
> 
> 
> Wirf bitte nicht so achtlos mit dem Wort "schlau" um Dich, das tut ihm auch weh...



ich habe mich lediglich auf deinen Post bezogen, glaubst ich lese jeden Schrott 5 tage davor !?

Recht viel Hirn scheint ja zur logischen Denkweise net da zu sein!


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nunja ein recht einfach strukturiertes Weltbild hat sicher auch seine Vorteile...irgendwo.
> 
> Nur die Rechnung, wer sich ein Trojaner einfängt ist dumm, geht halt einfach nich auf.
> Zum einen ist das heute wesentlich einfacher möglich als früher, zum anderen sind PC-Neueinsteiger, bezw. Spieler die vllt. erst 12 oder 13 sind nicht automatisch dumm, nur weil sie sich nicht ausreichend auskennen um ihren PC zu versiegeln.



Sicher ist es wesentlich einfacher nur kann man alles mit Freeware von sich abhalten und hat keine Probleme. Zum anderen, wenn sich ein 12 oder 13 jähriger WoW kauft bzw nen Pc hat ist er genauso dafür verantwortlich wie jeder andere. Im PC Support wird kein Unterschied gemacht ob jemand 99 oder 8 is, bei Garantien auf Pc's besonders zu beachten.

Zum anderen was weint ihr alle wegen gehackten ACC rum , Blizz holt euch das zeugs 1:1 eh wieder zurück. Sicher is es nervig aber vll überlegt man sich dann auch als "Neueinsteiger" was man dagegen tun soll. 

Sicherheit sollte immer an 1 Stelle stehen sobald ich einen PC erwerbe und darauf wird man auch hingewiesen, Faulheit is da keine Ausrede und den schwarzen Peter anderen zuzuschieben schon gar net.


und zur Einstellung. Zu behaupten ich "fördere" "NUR" mit meiner Einstellung so etwas ist auch ein bisschen ignorant oder ? 
Das ist wie wenn ich sagen würd oh ich liebe die Wirtschaftskrise weil alle mal auf die Schnauze fallen  und dadurch unterstütze ich die Wirtschaftskrise....


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2010)

Gott lasst sie doch wenn sie unbedingt Gold kaufen müssen. Ist ja ihr Geld, wenn sie viel dafür ausgeben --> ins eigene Flesich geschnitten da dies an der Brieftasche nagt. Also lernen sie es erst, wenn sie alles für Gold ausgegeben haben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> Sicherheit sollte immer an 1 Stelle stehen sobald ich einen PC erwerbe und darauf wird man auch hingewiesen, Faulheit is da keine Ausrede und den schwarzen Peter anderen zuzuschieben schon gar net..



Und warum muss Sicherheit an erster Stelle stehen?
Weil Goldkäufer mit ihrer Nachfrage dafür erst die Grundlage legen.
Gäbe es keine Goldkäufer würden auch Phishing und Hacks erheblich zurückgehen.

Das ist so wie wenn man sagt, mir doch wurscht wenn ich Hehlerware kaufe, wer zu blöd ist, auf sein Haus aufzupassen hast nicht besser verdient als dass man bei ihm einbricht.
Klar so kann man denken, ich für meinen Teil möchte aber ungern so tief sinken.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und warum muss Sicherheit an erster Stelle stehen?
> Weil Goldkäufer mit ihrer Nachfrage dafür erst die Grundlage legen.
> Gäbe es keine Goldkäufer würden auch Phishing und Hacks erheblich zurückgehen.
> 
> ...



Du scheinst ja viel Ahnung zu haben, wenn du behauptest das der großteil der Hacks nur wegen Goldkäufern besteht. Ich kann dir nur sagen das auf unserem Serversystem heute schon 15 Angriffs-Versuche warn. Aber ich wüsste nicht das ich WoW Acc auf unserem Serversystem finde...
Wir sind aber nur eine kleine Firma mit 50 Leuten im Netz jetz darfst du das auf einen ganzen Tag aufrechnen.

Ich kann dir aber versprechen das es nicht erheblich zurückgehen würde weil es vll 1% der Hacks auf der ganzen Welt sind.

und jetz überlegst du nochmal auf was du besser aufpassen kannst, mit "FREEWARE", in "10 Minuten erledigt" deinen Pc zu suchen oder auf dein Haus aufzupassen.
Also ich Vergleiche keinen Elephanten mit ner Maus!

"tief sinken" tu ich leider nur wenn ich ertrinke


----------



## Gnorfal (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> ich habe mich lediglich auf deinen Post bezogen, glaubst ich lese jeden Schrott 5 tage davor !?
> 
> Recht viel Hirn scheint ja zur logischen Denkweise net da zu sein!



Bestätigt ja das, was ich schrieb, danke.
Außer irgendwelchen infantilen Beleidigungen kommt von Dir hier nicht viel. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß bald die Herrschaft der Dummen beginnt, gebe ich Dir hier mal als klügerer nach.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Bestätigt ja das, was ich schrieb, danke.
> Außer irgendwelchen infantilen Beleidigungen kommt von Dir hier nicht viel. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß bald die Herrschaft der Dummen beginnt, gebe ich Dir hier mal als klügerer nach.


Deine ironischen Witze sind mir leider zu hoch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja viel Ahnung zu haben, wenn du behauptest das der großteil der Hacks nur wegen Goldkäufern besteht.



So ein Unsinn würde ich nur behaupten, wenn ich früh aufstehe oder spät schlafen gehe.
Selbstverständlich beziehe ich mich dabei nur auf Hacks die in Zusammenhang mit WOW stehen.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gäbe es keine Goldkäufer würden auch Phishing und Hacks erheblich zurückgehen.



Denkfehler erwischt 

Der Grund warum ich die Goldsellersache sehr entspannt sehe, ist der viel viel schlimmere Referenz-Fall, wo mir jemand meine Bankdaten klaut.
Dahingehend versuche ich meinen Rechner zu schützen, und sichere den WoW-Teil somit automatisch mit.

Wenn jemand in WoW neu anfängt, dann ist ein Flame das schlimmste, was ihm passieren wird.
Wenn jemand neu ins Web geht, und sich nicht schlau macht, kann das sehr teuer werden. Und hier muss ich echt die "Wenn jemand lesen kann...."-Keule schwingen.

Lg Ara


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja viel Ahnung zu haben, wenn du behauptest das der großteil der Hacks nur wegen Goldkäufern besteht. Ich kann dir nur sagen das auf unserem Serversystem heute schon 15 Angriffs-Versuche warn. Aber ich wüsste nicht das ich WoW Acc auf unserem Serversystem finde...
> Wir sind aber nur eine kleine Firma mit 50 Leuten im Netz jetz darfst du das auf einen ganzen Tag aufrechnen.
> 
> Ich kann dir aber versprechen das es nicht erheblich zurückgehen würde weil es vll 1% der Hacks auf der ganzen Welt sind.
> ...



Der Zusammenhang zwischen Zitierten, dem Thema und deinem Beitrag erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Goagoa (9. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen Zitierten, dem Thema und deinem Beitrag erschließt sich mir nicht.



dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wenn jemand neu ins Web geht, und sich nicht schlau macht, kann das sehr teuer werden.
> 
> Lg Ara



Ja und Leute wie die Goldkäufer stützen dieses System noch. 
Natürlich gibt es darüber hinaus noch genug andere Gefahrenquellen im Web, aber ich muss diesen Unsinn doch nicht noch aktiv unterstützen, indem ich solchen Goldseller- Pennern, die die Unerfahrenheit andere ausnützen Kohle in den Rachen schiebe und sie damit ermuntere nach dem Motto: Mach nur weiter so, ich finds toll. Hier ist mein Geld
Ich für meinen Teil finds nicht toll und behalte meine Dollars bei mir.


----------



## Super PePe (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen



warum so kurz angebunden? 
Warum sollte sich A die Mühe machen zu B zu kommen wenn B keinerlei Nutzen für A bringt und was hat A->B mit A->C zu tun, wobei B=/=C ist? Das verwirrt mich einwenig in deiner Argumentation.


----------



## Firun (9. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen



Vielleicht kann ich das aber, ich will euch alle nur mal darauf hinweisen das wir eine Netiquette haben an die ihr euch halten sollt.
Ausserdem macht der Ton die Musik und eure Töne sind hier teileweise sehr grenzwertig.


----------



## Pomela (9. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie I: Blizz verkauft - als Chinafarmer getarnt - das Gold selbst ...
> 
> So macht man Kohle





Warum machen sie es nicht einfach? Gold ganz legal übern Shop verticken??


----------



## urgestein (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja und Leute wie die Goldkäufer stützen dieses System noch.
> Natürlich gibt es darüber hinaus noch genug andere Gefahrenquellen im Web, aber ich muss diesen Unsinn doch nicht noch aktiv unterstützen, indem ich solchen Goldseller- Pennern, die die Unerfahrenheit andere ausnützen Kohle in den Rachen schiebe und sie damit ermuntere nach dem Motto: Mach nur weiter so, ich finds toll. Hier ist mein Geld
> Ich für meinen Teil finds nicht toll und behalte meine Dollars bei mir.



Ist hacken das einzige Argument gegen Goldkauf?
Ist dies das Übel bei dieser Frage?

Ich habe selber im Sholazarbecken über 100.000 Gold zusammengefarmt. Dieses Gold habe ich dann bei ebay verkauft. Der Käufer hat also das Gold von einem normalen farmer bekommen.
Diese Zeit habe ich ganz normal in meiner Freizeit investiert. Ohne hacks, cheats, bots oder sonst was. Was meint ihr, wie viele das noch machen? Leute, deren Accounts nicht aus China kommen oder welche, die kein Powerseller auf ebay sind.

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wer kauft sich Gold auf das er zwischen 1 und 72 Stunden warten muss? Zeit ist doch das teuerste gut überhaupt.

Meiner Meinung nach wird sich das hacken nicht ins Nirvana verziehen wenn keiner Gold kauft. Schon gar nicht, wenn Blizzard die Chars eh wiederherstellt. Dazu können die noch sehen, wo welches Gold gelandet ist, egal wie oft es den Besitzer wechselt.
Kurz Logfiles anschauen und aus die Maus.

Ich hab ein Spiel gespielt, bei dem es knapp 95 % Bots gab. Ich bzw. meine Gilde gehörte zu den anderen 5 %. Ständig wurden irgendwelche Leute gehackt, von uns komischerweise keiner.
Wenn sich jemand hacken lassen will, wird ihm dies auch bestimmt gelingen. Wie dies passierte ist dabei schon fast egal, denn wenn man es bemerkt ha ist es schon zu spät.

Ein schönes Zitat ist da auch noch, dass "95 % aller Fehler vor der Tastatur sitzen". Ob jung oder alt, klein oder gross, schwarz oder braun ..... Sobald ich alleine einen PC starten kann um Programme zu nutzen, kann ich mich aus der Eigenveratwortung nicht mehr schleichen.
Da schützt dann Dummheit leider nicht vor Strafe. .....


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

urgestein schrieb:


> Ist hacken das einzige Argument gegen Goldkauf?
> Ist dies das Übel bei dieser Frage?



Für mich ja. Gegen Goldseller, die glaubwürdig versichern könnten, dass sie ausschließlich gefarmtes Gold verticken, hätte ich persönlich nüscht.
Ich finde nur die Mentalität erschreckend, die hier zum Ausdruck kommt.
Wer nicht in der Lage ist seinen PC zu schützen verdient nicht etwa Unterstützung sondern ist ein blöder Vollnoob und es geschieht ihm ganz recht das er gehackt wird und ich einen Vorteil davon habe. 
Da möchte ich eher nix mit zu tun haben.

Aber wer so denkt...meintewegen.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja und Leute wie die Goldkäufer stützen dieses System noch.
> Natürlich gibt es darüber hinaus noch genug andere Gefahrenquellen im Web, aber ich muss diesen Unsinn doch nicht noch aktiv unterstützen, indem ich solchen Goldseller- Pennern, die die Unerfahrenheit andere ausnützen Kohle in den Rachen schiebe und sie damit ermuntere nach dem Motto: Mach nur weiter so, ich finds toll. Hier ist mein Geld
> Ich für meinen Teil finds nicht toll und behalte meine Dollars bei mir.



Wie ist denn die Sachlage eigentlich? Kommt das Gold hauptsächlich aus gehackten Accounts? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Ich hab noch die Bilder der Chinesen im Kopf, die da wie blöd in Chinesien farmen.
Ein Bekannter hat mir auch erzählt, dass ein Freudn von Ihm (ja ich weiss, klingt nach Märchen, wenn eine Geschichte so anfängt) hat zu classic zeiten Gold gefarmt und sich dadurch einen monatelangen Aufenthalt in Asien erspielt.

Aber: Ein Freund von mir hat mal definitiv zuviel gezockt. Das hat sich vorallem durch den sozialen Rückzug bemerkbar gemacht. Ich wollt dann seinen Account hacken, nur um sein Passwort zu ändern, damit er mal 1 Woche runterkommt. Ein Freund von mir wollte mir helfen, der IT-Spezialist ist und wir haben beide schnell erkannt, dass es ohne Keylogger nicht möglich ist. Und er selbst ist IT Spezialist und hat seinen Rechner geschützt wie eine Festung.
0 Chance.

Ich erkenne noch immer nicht den Zusammenhang Goldseller und Hack.

Und ja, ich finde es unverantwortungsvoll den eigenen Rechner nicht ausreichend zu schützen. Vorallem in einer Zeit wo gratis-Virenprogrammen mit Keyloggerschutz jederzeit installiert werden können.
Da finde ich es ja schon fast gut, dass er durch einen ACC-Hack unsanft an diese Thema herangeführt wird.

Lg Ara


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (9. Dezember 2010)

1. Ob Freunde, Verwandte oder Bekannte, machen sie Dinge die nicht erlaubt sind und sogar mir selber Schaden, dann werden sie verpfiffen. Und? Ich bin nicht so ein Weichei und drücke nen Auge zu nur weil er ja zufällig mein Freund ist. So eine Vetternwirtschaft ist das aller letzte. Nur weil jemand mein Freund oder Verwandter ist hat er noch lange nicht bessere Privilegien zu genießen. Klar, man kann denjenigen mehr verzeihen, aber Straftaten oder Betrug gehört eindeutig nicht dazu. Wer da drüber weg sieht ist einfach nur naiv.

2. Geschädigt werden die gehackten Spieler (von denen kommt zu 90% das ganze Gold her), die Farmer selber (sind arme Schweine die schon fast in die sklaverei getrieben werden) und natürlich das Wirtschaftssystem in WoW. Kommt zuviel Geld ins Spiel wird es wertlos. Sowas nennt man auch Inflation.
Sieht man doch prima an der Entwicklung von WoW selber. Nehmen wir mal z.B. eine Täuschungskugel, damals 2005 zu WoW Classic hat sie im AH zwischen 150 und 300 Gold gekostet, das war ein Vermögen, denn man hatte mit viel Mühe gerade mal 300 Gold auf 60 zusammen. Ich habe auch nen ganzen Monat Leder und Erze gefarmt und so meine 700g fürs schnelle Reiten gespart. Das war noch richtig schwer.
Mit BC kam dann mehr Gold ins Spiel, die Quests wurden besser belohnt und Items brachten mehr ein, bei WOTLK nochmals, so muss man heute für eine Täuschungskugel ca. 1400 bis 2500g hinblättern, weil viele nunmal soviel Gold locker von 1 bis 80 machen. Dafür gibt heute genug Quests, Dailys usw.

3. Wie schon gesagt wurde, gebannt wird nur in Wellen, weil es zu umständlich und zeitaufwendig wäre, jeden einzelnen direkt nach erhalt eines Tickets zu überprüfen und zu verwarnen/bannen. Das wird gesammel und dann schlägt der Banhammer zu, was außerdem für andere potentielle Cheater und Hacker einschüchternd wirken soll. Was sieht wohl besser aus: "Wieder 7 Hacker in WoW gebannt" oder "Wieder satte 200.000 Accounts in WoW gebannt".

Immer wieder wahnsinn wieviele kleine Kinder doch kaum Ahnung haben und Betrug auch noch schönreden. Goldselling ist und bleibt Betrug am Spieler und Entwickler. Es schädigt alle und bereichert nur den Verkäufer.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Für mich ja. Gegen Goldseller, die glaubwürdig versichern könnten, dass sie ausschließlich gefarmtes Gold verticken, hätte ich persönlich nüscht.
> Ich finde nur die Mentalität erschreckend, die hier zum Ausdruck kommt.
> Wer nicht in der Lage ist seinen PC zu schützen verdient nicht etwa Unterstützung sondern ist ein blöder Vollnoob und es geschieht ihm ganz recht das er gehackt wird und ich einen Vorteil davon habe.
> Da möchte ich eher nix mit zu tun haben.
> ...



Also ich schütze meinen PC sehr gut und wurde dennoch gehackt. Hab ich schon oft hier erzählt, es war genau letzte Jahr am 2. November, ein Tag nach "Tag der Toten". Seltsamerweise wurde ich genau dann gehackt als die WoW Homepage offline war wegen Wartungsarbeiten. NUn erzähl mir mal einer, wie kann man sich in meinen Account einloggen, wenn die Loginseite down ist? Na? Da gibts nur eine Erklärung: Lücke bei Blizzard. Und das ist auch so. Denn wenn ich seit 2005 das selbe PW nutze und auf einmal bei Wartungsarbeiten gehackt werde, ist es nicht meine Schuld.
Man kann sich also noch so gut schützen, selbst der Authenticator ist mittlerweile knackbar. Es liegt natürlich auch an den unsicheren Battle.net Accounts, denn die alten waren noch echt gut, aber seitdem man nurnoch das PW braucht und die E-Mail jeder Depp sehen kann, ist es hin mit der Sicherheit.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Keiner meiner Mitspieler ist jemals gehackt worden... insofern, hast Recht. Mein Interesse hält sich in Grenzen.



Ich halte das sowieso für eine Gefahr, die von Blizzard aufgebauscht wird um Goldverkäufer als verbrecherisch darzustellen.

Die Goldfarmer behaupten ja das bei denen keine Bots zum Einsatz kommen - was ich denen nicht glaube.

Aber, dass sie zum Goldfarmen in großem Stil Accounts hacken...

Vorallem arbeiten die mit Bauernfängertricks...

Also sind die schuldigen nicht die, die Gold kaufen sondern die, die sich cracken (Fachwort für das umgangssprachlich unpräzise eingesetzte "hacken") lassen, da die dafür sorgen, dass sich das lohnt und dass immer weiter gemacht wird

Davon abgesehen sehe ich auch eine undichte Stelle bei Bizzard - Ich bekomme dauernd Phishingspam, obwohl ich NICHT Gold gekauft hab...


----------



## Arasouane (9. Dezember 2010)

Black schrieb:


> 1. Ob Freunde, Verwandte oder Bekannte, machen sie Dinge die nicht erlaubt sind und sogar mir selber Schaden, dann werden sie verpfiffen. Und? Ich bin nicht so ein Weichei und drücke nen Auge zu nur weil er ja zufällig mein Freund ist. So eine Vetternwirtschaft ist das aller letzte. Nur weil jemand mein Freund oder Verwandter ist hat er noch lange nicht bessere Privilegien zu genießen. Klar, man kann denjenigen mehr verzeihen, aber Straftaten oder Betrug gehört eindeutig nicht dazu. Wer da drüber weg sieht ist einfach nur naiv.



Redest du von Kinderpornografie oder tatsächlich von einer "Spielwährung", die man erwirbt? Tut mir leid, dass ich provokativ werden muss, aber dieser Absatz strotzt nur so von Unverhältnismäßigkeit. Und asozial ist es noch dazu. Auf jeden Fall sollten Freunde und Familie Privilegien genießen. DAS macht doch das Menschsein aus, nicht wahr? Subjektivität. (Gnade leitet nebenbei sich davon ab. Eine tolle Eigenschaft, die Lebewesen von Maschinen unterscheidet).

Lg Ara


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. Dezember 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich das aber, ich will euch alle nur mal darauf hinweisen das wir eine Netiquette haben an die ihr euch halten sollt.
> Ausserdem macht der Ton die Musik und eure Töne sind hier teileweise sehr grenzwertig.



Naja am Anfang sah das ja noch ganz gut aus(deshalb hab ich deinen Kommentar erst gar nicht verstanden)...

Aber dann kamen die(einige der) typischen Anstachler(ich nenne keine Namen) und lieferten sich kleine Flamewars... das muss nun wirklich nicht sein - allerdings hab ich in diesem Forum noch ganz anderes erlebt...

Und über das genaue Vorgehen von Bliz kann man sich eigentlich nur in Hackerforen unterhalten(Nein ich bin nicht in sowas), die haben nämlich die Informationen, die man braucht um sich darüber Objektiv zu unterhalten - sonst hat man nur paar Emotionen und Flamewar.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Sachlage eigentlich? Kommt das Gold hauptsächlich aus gehackten Accounts? Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. Ich hab noch die Bilder der Chinesen im Kopf, die da wie blöd in Chinesien farmen.



Meinem Kenntnisstand nach sowohl als auch.
Nur wer kennt seinen Golsseller schon gut genug, um zu wissen wo das Gold herstammt?


----------



## Super PePe (10. Dezember 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Sachlage eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Ich erkenne noch immer nicht den Zusammenhang Goldseller und Hack.
> ...



Dann mal so gefragt:
Was will man mit einem abgefischten Account machen? Mit seinen Freunden "raiden", questen? Mit einem Char spielen für einige Stunden bis der Account gesperrt wird (max 24h)? Es handelt sich um keinen Shooter, kein kurzfristig erreichbares Spielziel. Also was macht man damit? Leerräumen. Und dann versuchen den Erlös zu waschen. Zu einem Account mit dem ich spiele wohl eher nicht? Also was macht man mit diesem Gold? Man versucht es vor dem "Zugriff" von Blizzard zu schützen indem man es in eine Währung tauscht die mit WoW nichts zu tun hat... also Oironen, Dollar, Pfund. Macht das ein Ottonormalspieler? Wohl eher nicht. 

Es ist also sehr lukrativ über abgefischte Account und Bots ohne viel Aufwand an harte Währung zu kommen. Die Trojaner, Datenminer etc werden ja nicht von Hand versendet. Nicht mal das Auswerten der gesammelten Daten erfolgt per Hand. Das gesehen auf die Masse an Realms weltweit kommt da pro Tag ein Batzen Gold zusammen. Dazu der Verkauf weiter Daten die bei der Aktion abfallen. Realer Name, Adresse, Email und wen es schlimm kommt Bankverbindungen ... bishin zu Gewohnheiten. 

Wird man sich darüber bewusst und erkennt das der eigene PC nichts weiter ist als ein externes Spiegelbild seines Hirns (Vorlieben, private Korrespondent, Fotos, Texte, berufliches, Gedanken und Denkmuster die sich z.B. im Ordnungssystem eigener Daten und Ordnerstrukturen wiederspiegeln) und das bei einem Einbruch auf diesen Rechner jemand sozusagen in seine ganz eigenen privaten Gedanken blicken kann, wird es den meisten schwarz vor Augen - wer lässt sich schon gern in den Kopf schauen. 
Die Meldungen von Spielern in Foren deren Accounts gehackt wurden, sind für mich nur die Spitze eines Eisberges. Die meisten halten sich nach einem "Hack" bedeckt, wenden sich an ihre Gilde oder Freunde. Wer gibt schon gern zu mit heruntergelassener Hose im eigenen "Haus" beklaut zu werden weil er die Haustür offen liess?


----------



## qqqqq942 (10. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> AGB´s !> Recht




NEIN

umgekehrt das Recht steht weit über den AGB´s und wenn ein Klausel in den AGB´s nicht mit dem Recht(Gesetz) vereinbar ist, ist die GESAMTE AGB ungültig, es ei den man hat eine entsprechende Klausel drin - dann ist nur die mit dem Recht nicht vereinbare Klausel ungültig.

@Super PePe

Bankverbindungen wohl kaum, zudem müssen die das erstmal an ihre Goldlagerchars senden - das kann Blizzard zurückverfolgen und denen das Gold wieder wegnehmen...
also bringt das nichts...


----------



## Ångela (10. Dezember 2010)

Black schrieb:


> 1. Ob Freunde, Verwandte oder Bekannte, machen sie Dinge die nicht erlaubt sind und sogar mir selber Schaden, dann werden sie verpfiffen. Und? Ich bin nicht so ein Weichei und drücke nen Auge zu nur weil er ja zufällig mein Freund ist. So eine Vetternwirtschaft ist das aller letzte. Nur weil jemand mein Freund oder Verwandter ist hat er noch lange nicht bessere Privilegien zu genießen. Klar, man kann denjenigen mehr verzeihen, aber Straftaten oder Betrug gehört eindeutig nicht dazu. Wer da drüber weg sieht ist einfach nur naiv.
> 
> 2. Geschädigt werden die gehackten Spieler (von denen kommt zu 90% das ganze Gold her), die Farmer selber (sind arme Schweine die schon fast in die sklaverei getrieben werden) und natürlich das Wirtschaftssystem in WoW. Kommt zuviel Geld ins Spiel wird es wertlos. Sowas nennt man auch Inflation.
> Sieht man doch prima an der Entwicklung von WoW selber. Nehmen wir mal z.B. eine Täuschungskugel, damals 2005 zu WoW Classic hat sie im AH zwischen 150 und 300 Gold gekostet, das war ein Vermögen, denn man hatte mit viel Mühe gerade mal 300 Gold auf 60 zusammen. Ich habe auch nen ganzen Monat Leder und Erze gefarmt und so meine 700g fürs schnelle Reiten gespart. Das war noch richtig schwer.
> ...



Es ist eher Wahnsinn, wie viel Unsinn, üble Unterstellungen und Dummheit du hier verbreitest und das auch noch mit einer Überzeugung, die stark an Fanatismus erinnert und auf jeden Fall krankhaft ist !

Dein Beispiel mit der Täuschungskugel allein ist so dermaßen dumm und engstirnig, das man sich im ersten Augenblick an die Stirn fasst und erst im zweiten anfängt zu lachen.

1960, weißte wie viele Leute sich da ein Auto leisten konnten ?

Nein, aber es waren nicht viele und daher waren die Autos, im Vergleich zu heute, verdammt teuer.

Nach und nach hat sich die Wirtschaft erholt, die Leute haben mehr "verdient" und daher war eine größere Nachfrage da, daher wurden die Autos nach und nach "billiger" ................. erkennste nen Zusammenhang ?
Sicherlich nicht, denn dann müßtest du dir eingestehen, welchen Schwachwinn du verbreitet hast.

2005 haben einfach weniger Leute WoW gezockt, daher sind auch alle Arten von Items seltener gedropped und aus diesem, keinem anderen, waren die Teile teuerer.
Irgendwann wurden es immer mehr spieler, die Items droppten öfter und wurdne entsprechend häufiger angeboten und das wiederum drückte den Preis.

Dann noch die Behauotung, das 90% des angebotenen Goldes aus Hacks stammen sollen ............. wie dumm muss man sein, um solch einen Satz in den Äther zu blasen ?
1. hast du KEINEN Einblick darin, wie viele Accounts "gehackt" werden.
2. ist der Aufwand, Accounts zu hacken, also richtig, mit Hirnschmalz, viel zu hoch
3. auch wenn es keine Entschuldigung für den Diebstahl ist, der größte Teil der Leute, denen Accounts, und damit Items, geklaut worden sind, sind selbst daran Schuld und zwar weil sie entweder zu sorglos mit ihrem Rechner umgegangen sind, oder weil sie schlichtweg dermaßen dämliche und einfache Passwörter verwendet haben, das man nicht mal mehr darüber lachen kann.

Ich bin seit mehr als 15 Jahren in der Branche unterwegs und musste mir geschätzte 500 Mal das Lachen verkneifen, wenn ich bei irgendeinem Kunden vor Ort gewesen bin und gesehen habe, wie dort mit vertraulichen und sensiblen Daten umgegangen worden ist.
Natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die sich um ihren Rechner kümmern und trotzem Probleme bekommen, denn 100 Prozent Sicherheit gibt es nicht, aber a. sitzt die größte Schwachstelle nun mal wirklich IMMER vor dem Rechner und b. wenn Faulheit und/Bequemlichkeit auf Sicherheitslücken treffen, dann ist der GAU vorprogrammiert und nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Und dein "Drittens" ist ebenfalls einfach nur lächerlich und bestätigt, nein, beweist, das du NULL Einblick in die Materie hast, denn die wellenweise Bannung hat so gut wie nichts mit "Bequemlichkeit" seitens Blizzard zu tun, sondern damit, das man Querverbindungen prüfen MUSS !

Denn wenn Spieler A von Spieler B Gold kauft, oder auch Items, dann reicht es nicht aus, einfach diese beiden zu betrachten, denn dann muss immer noch in JEDEM Einzelfall, für JEDE Transaktion geprüft werden, ob ein Teil des Goldes von "geklauten" Accounts stammt, oder durch Farmen erworben wurde, denn letzteres verstößt nicht gegen die AGB und daher werden auch nur in ganz wenigen Fällen "Privatleute" gebannt, die Gold verkaufen oder verkauft haben !

Zweitens kann man den Käufer aus dem gleichen Grund nicht einfach so sperren, denn man muss im Prinzip auch erst mal wieder nachschauen, was dieser mit dem Gold macht, denn die GoldVerkäufer schieben das nicht nur stuüide von A nach B, sondern über ZIG Zwischenstationen, das da kommt Gold von A zu B und von AA zu BB, dann schieben B und BB das auf C und C zusammen mit CC, der wiederum sein Gold auch von AAAA und AAAAA über BBB und BBBB bekommen hat, wird das Gold auf D geschoben und frühestens dann an den Endkunden übergeben.

Dinge sind bei weitem nicht so banal und einfach, wie du sie dir in deiner kleinen Welt zusammenreimst und bevor man so eine Grütze verbreitet, da sollte man erst mal den Aggrolevel runterfahren und in RUHE nachdenken, denn dann macht man sich zum einen nicht ganz so lächerlich und zum anderen könnte man dann vielleicht was begreifen.


Hier heulen immer wieder Leute rum, weil sich andere Gold kaufen und tun das unter dem Deckmantel, dass der Goldkauf unfair wäre, aber das ist einfach nur dumm und von Neid geprägt.

Es wird doch nur deswegen geheult, weil man sich auf der sicheren Seite glaubt und hier, weil Blizzard eben ab und zu Leute sperrt, die "Gerechtigkeit" bekommt, die einem RL ab geht !

Wenn jemand mehr Zeit mit WoW verbringt und dadurch mehr Zeit zum Farmen hat, dann wird er als RL-Loser tituliert, als Versager und wenn dieser Spieler sich durch dieses Gold Dinge leisten kann, die man selbst nicht bekommen kann, dann legt man noch einen drauf.
Wenn jemand clever ist und das Auktionshaus dementsprechend nutzt, dann ist das eben kein Versager, sondenr jemand, der DENKT und seine Zeit anders nutzt, als man das selbst tut und damit hat er sich seinen Vorsprung beim Gold auch redlich verdient.

Arbeite ich am Tag 12 Stunden, dann hab ich auch mehr in der Tasche, als die Kollegen/Konkurrenten, die nur 8 Stunden arbeiten und obwohl denen das klar sein müsste, da wird dann auch unterstellt, das man krumme Dinger macht, oder nicht korrekt abrechnet, was auch immer.
Ich arbeite z. B. zu Zeiten, zu denen die meisten Leute im Bett liegen und dadurch verdiene ich in der gleichen Zeit nun mal mehr als die und zwar nicht nur weil ich großartig Zuschläge draufhaue, sondern weil so ein Einsatz anerkannt wird, sich herumspricht und dadurch zusätzliche Kunden bringt, die wiederum Aufträge und damit Geld usw. usf.

Wo da der Zusammenhang ist ?

Wann sind denn in WoW die meisten (erfolgreichen) Farmer unterwegs ?

Ach, was für ein Zufall, auch ausgerechnet zu den Zeiten, in denen das Gros der Spieler nicht online ist ................

Unwissenheit mag zwar bei einigen Leuten als Erklärung durchgehen, besonders wenn ihnen noch die (Lebens)Erfahrung fehlt, aber bei den Meisten geht es schlichtweg um NEID, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, nur ist die Fähigkeit zur Einsicht, nämlich etwas, das man MUT nennt, nicht vorhanden.

Jeder spielt wie er will, hört die Musik die er will, isst was er will usw. usf. !
Und Jeder , der ihm oder ihr da reinredet oder es versucht, ist ein dummes Etwas, das sich selbst zu wichtig nimmt. PUNKT


Abschließend noch für die einfacher gestrickten Leute: es geht nicht darum, Betreiber von Botnets, Coder von Trojanern oder sonstetwas  als harmlos darzustellen, aber es ist wie mit vielen anderen Dingen: wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Angebot und wo keine Nachlässigkeit, da auch kein Ansatzpunkt und wäre die Kluft zwischen den Leuten, also ingame, nicht immer größer gworden, dann würden sich auch nicht immer wieder Leute dazu hinreißen lassen Dinge zu tun, die ihnen sonst eigentlich fremd sind.

Was machen denn die Leute, die wirklich nur wenig Zeit haben, aber nicht genug Selbstbewußtsein besitzen um zu aktzeptieren, das sie durch den Zeitmangel nicht alles sehen oder bekommen können ?
Genau, DIESE Leute greifen auf solche Services zurück, weil sie sich dem Druck, der durch die Gilde oder andere Leute aufgebaut wird, unterwerfen, einfach um "dazu zu gehören"; darin unterscheidet sich das Verhalten ingame nicht von dem, was RL so abläuft.

So lange es wichtig ist "dazu zu gehören", so lange lassen sich Leute mitreißen, kaufen sich Klamotten, weil ihre "Freunde" diese auch haben, gehen sogar klauen, weil sie es nicht kaufen können, fangen an zu qualmen, weil es eben "jeder tut", oder kauft ingame eben Gold, um an Items zu kommen, mit denen man dann in Raids mitgenommen wird usw., aber wer von euch ist so ehrlich und gesteht sich jetzt ein, dass er daran vor seinem Whine gar nicht gedacht hat ?!


----------



## Independent (10. Dezember 2010)

> 2. Geschädigt werden die gehackten Spieler (von denen kommt zu 90% das ganze Gold her), die Farmer selber (sind arme Schweine die schon fast in die sklaverei getrieben werden) und natürlich das Wirtschaftssystem in WoW. Kommt zuviel Geld ins Spiel wird es wertlos. Sowas nennt man auch Inflation.
> Sieht man doch prima an der Entwicklung von WoW selber. Nehmen wir mal z.B. eine Täuschungskugel, damals 2005 zu WoW Classic hat sie im AH zwischen 150 und 300 Gold gekostet, das war ein Vermögen, denn man hatte mit viel Mühe gerade mal 300 Gold auf 60 zusammen. Ich habe auch nen ganzen Monat Leder und Erze gefarmt und so meine 700g fürs schnelle Reiten gespart. Das war noch richtig schwer.
> Mit BC kam dann mehr Gold ins Spiel, die Quests wurden besser belohnt und Items brachten mehr ein, bei WOTLK nochmals, so muss man heute für eine Täuschungskugel ca. 1400 bis 2500g hinblättern, weil viele nunmal soviel Gold locker von 1 bis 80 machen. Dafür gibt heute genug Quests, Dailys usw.



Dein Beispiel ist sowas von dämlich. Du willst gerade die Preissteigerung in WoW den Farmern anhängen, aber gleichzeitig legst du auch dar, daß Blizzard selber die Belohnungen angehoben und damit die Preise automatisch gepusht hat. Oo Wo ist der Sinn?


Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, warum Goldfarmer den normalen Spieler stören. Eine Inflation ist kein Argument, denn auch normale Spieler agieren beim Farmen mehr oder weniger als Bots. Wenn ich mich von 0300Uhr - 0600Uhr hinhocke um stupide Erze zu farmen, dann bin ich nicht anders als ein Bot. Und das mit den gehack`ten Accounts halte ich für Schwachsinnig. Das ist aus der Luft gegriffen.

Chinafarmer haben im übrigen einen guten Lohn da drüben im Gegensatz zu anderen Berufen. Es werden im TV nunmal Sachen gezeigt, die krass rüberkommen (10 Mann in einem Raum), aber so ist das nunmal in China. Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Diese Leute stört es nicht, im Gegenteil, viele haben dadurch bessere Lebensbedingungen, weil der Lohn eben gut ist.

Ich unterstütze also die Leute da drüben. 


EDIT:

Und wie zum Teufel wird man beim Goldkauf gehackt? Bei 1on1-Übergabe im Handelsfenster gebe ich dem Frechdachs doch keine Accounts.


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Und wie zum Teufel wird man beim Goldkauf gehackt?



Gar nicht. Dummgeschwafel mal wieder.



Black schrieb:


> Es liegt natürlich auch an den unsicheren Battle.net Accounts, denn die alten waren noch echt gut, aber seitdem man nurnoch das PW braucht und die E-Mail jeder Depp sehen kann, ist es hin mit der Sicherheit.



Wenn Du Dein Passwort nicht sicher genug wählst, ist es Deine eigene schuld. Wenn Du zu dumm bist, um Dir ein Passwort bestehend aus Groß - und Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen zu merken -> Deine Schuld. Wenn Du eine GMX Adresse hast und als Passwortwiederhestellung bei Lieblingstier "Katze" einträgst.....genau -> Deine Schuld.
Blizzard kann nicht alles idiotensicher machen.


----------



## Goagoa (10. Dezember 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Lücke bei Blizzard. Und das ist auch so. Denn wenn ich seit 2005 das selbe PW nutze und auf einmal bei Wartungsarbeiten gehackt werde, ist es nicht meine Schuld.



2005, na dann GZ zum selfown. Da kann sich der versteckte Trojaner sogar Zeit lassen auf deinem Rechner.

Nochmal zum mitschreiben an die armen gehackten Spieler... ihr bekommt sowiso alles 1:1 zurück. Geschädigt nen ich was anderes. Und diese Vermutungen das das Chinafarmer sind, is ja mal net auf festen Boden aufgestellt worden..


----------



## TomperX (10. Dezember 2010)

OMG. Was n Nerd thema. buhuu ich komm um 13 uhr aus der Schule und farm dann Stunden lang 
buhuuu und der andere kommt um 17 Uhr aus der Arbeit und kauft sich dann einfach was buhhuuu
Boah komm mal wieder klar. 

Sorry aber wer sich mit solch einem Unsinn wirklich noch ernsthaft auseinander setzt, der muss ja
echt sonst keine Probleme haben.

In dem Sinne "let's flame"


----------



## Shìmânkíng (10. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht völlig Wumpe?
> 
> Goldkäufer ist glücklich, Goldverkäufer ist glücklich und der Geschädigte... oh wait, gibt ja keinen.



Scheinbar hast du keine Ahnung wie Goldverkäufer an das Gold kommen. Natürlich farmen sie es zum Teil aber zum Großteil stammt das Gold von gehackten Accounts, das ist Fakt. Also überlege dir bitte vorher was du in ein Forum schreibst.


----------



## Loony555 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde eher behaupten, der Großteil des Goldes kommt von AH- und Farmbots. 
Es ist für Seller doch wesentlich einfacher, so an Gold zu kommen. Denn einen Bot lässt man einfach rennen,
einen Account zu hacken ist doch etwas komplexer. Und ob sich der Aufwand dann lohnt, ist ja auch nicht sicher,
gibt ja genug Leute, die mit 500g oder weniger auf dem WoW-Konto rumlaufen.


----------



## Shìmânkíng (10. Dezember 2010)

Goagoa schrieb:


> 1. Goldkauf ist "legal" Blizz hat sich eine Klage eines gebannten Spielers eingehandelt und vor Gericht verloren.



Dann zeig mir bitte den Spieler oder bring Fakten denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man als "Hanswurst" alleine gegen so einen mächtigen Spieleentwickler wie Blizzard Entertainment einen Prozess gewinnt. Zudem gibt es keinen Grund einer Klage wegen einem Bann, Blizzard hat das Recht Accounts zu beenden und sperren. Ich denke in den AGBs stehen diese Bedingungen. Ich vergesse leider auch immer wieder welche Möglichkeiten Blizzard hat und vor allem welche Macht auf die Kunden. Kunde ist König? In dem Fall Fehlanzeige...    

PS: Was meinst was für Kosten auf einen zukommen wenn man Blizzard vor Gericht bringt? Denke spätestens nach dieser Erkenntnis lässt es jeder sein der nicht gerade Geld im Übermaß hat und damit meine ich wirklich im Übermaß


----------



## Shìmânkíng (10. Dezember 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher behaupten, der Großteil des Goldes kommt von AH- und Farmbots.
> Es ist für Seller doch wesentlich einfacher, so an Gold zu kommen. Denn einen Bot lässt man einfach rennen,
> einen Account zu hacken ist doch etwas komplexer. Und ob sich der Aufwand dann lohnt, ist ja auch nicht sicher,
> gibt ja genug Leute, die mit 500g oder weniger auf dem WoW-Konto rumlaufen.



Da hast du natürlich Recht aber ich bin mir sicher dass ein großer Teil des Goldes von Accounts stammt. Das mit dem "hacken" verstehen viele falsch... es handelt sich nicht direkt um einen Hack sondern eher um einen Diebstahl von Accountdaten die leider manche Spieler bekanntgeben durch falsche Links, Leveldienste aber auch Keyloggern oder Betrugsseiten. Lese mal den Artikel auf der Homepage von WoW da wird genau beschrieben wie diese "Hacker" vorgehen und da wird einem auch klar dass "hacken" eher das falsche Wort dafür ist. 

Mal im Ernst: Die Spieler deren Account "gehackt" wurden sind selber Schuld weil sie auf einfache Tricks reingefallen sind. Ich spiele schon seit 5 Jahren WoW und mir wurde noch nie der Account gehackt ( auch ohne diesen sinnlosen Authenticator der nur eine Geldquelle ist und vor allem überflüssig )


----------



## Super PePe (10. Dezember 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> @Super PePe
> 
> Bankverbindungen wohl kaum, zudem müssen die das erstmal an ihre Goldlagerchars senden - das kann Blizzard zurückverfolgen und denen das Gold wieder wegnehmen...
> also bringt das nichts...



Dir ist schon klar das die Großteil der Goldverkäufe Termingeschäfte sind? 24-48h . Würde es Depos geben könnten sie instant liefern. Es gibt zwar große Gilden und Einmannhobbyverkäufer die ihr Taschengeld bzw Gildenkasse mit harten Euro aufbessern aber der große Batzen des Umsatzes machen Firmen und ihre Zulieferer und da geht es nicht um 300Euro am Tag (Neben den einen schnellen Weg gibt es die Möglichkeit es kurzfristig zu waschen - Gehackter Account wird mit einem Bot losgeschickt der nach X Stunden im f2f-Handel sein Erz/Blumen/Leder verkauft für einen Spottpreis - Käufer setzt nun das Zeug im AH um und liefert aus bis auch er auffliegt).
Ich will dich aber nicht in deinem Blick auf die Dinge verunsichern. Dann sind die Masse an gehackten Accounts für "Hacker" die nur wow spielen wollen, Spass am Erzabbau und Boten haben ohne Gedanken an harte Währung. 
Grundsätzlich sind aber Goldkäufer nichts weiter als Cheater. Sie rennen zwar nicht mit Aimbots und Wallhacks rum aber sie verschaffen sich dennoch unerlaubt einen Vorteil gegen über anderen Spielern und da ist es egal woher das Gold kam.


----------



## cobrajet (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube, dass Blizzard diese Goldkäufer und Verkäufer toleriert.

Es gibt genug Spieler die müssen, damit sie gute Ausrüstung bekommen, diese im AH kaufen. Um dies zu tun brauchen sie Gold und viele wollen nicht Farmen oder Handel betreiben.

Also kaufen sie Gold.

Wird dieser gebannt, dann verliert Blizzard vielleicht einen Kunden. Warum dann bannen???


----------



## Super PePe (10. Dezember 2010)

cobrajet schrieb:


> Wird dieser gebannt, dann verliert Blizzard vielleicht einen Kunden. Warum dann bannen???



Sie werden in Wellen gebannt. Es wird auch nur der Account gebannt, nicht der Kunde. Die meisten Käufer kaufen ihr Gold nicht mit ihrem Mainaccount (Jemand der für harte Währung Pixelwährung kauft, kann sich auch ein Strohaccount für 1 Monat leisten).


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

cobrajet schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Blizzard diese Goldkäufer und Verkäufer toleriert.
> 
> Es gibt genug Spieler die müssen, damit sie gute Ausrüstung bekommen, diese im AH kaufen. Um dies zu tun brauchen sie Gold und viele wollen nicht Farmen oder Handel betreiben.
> 
> ...



Korrekt.

Außerdem solltet Ihr Euch alle mal fragen, wo solche Unsummen an Gold überhaupt herkommen. Theoretisch wäre ich dazu in der Lage, mir einfach mal eine Million Gold bei Ebay zu kaufen...jede Woche...bei ein und demselber Goldseller. Diese Summe an Gold wird wohl kaum durch Botfarmen oder gehackte Accounts realisiert werden können.


----------



## Super PePe (10. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Außerdem solltet Ihr Euch alle mal fragen, wo solche Unsummen an Gold überhaupt herkommen. Theoretisch wäre ich dazu in der Lage, mir einfach mal eine Million Gold bei Ebay zu kaufen...jede Woche...bei ein und demselber Goldseller. Diese Summe an Gold wird wohl kaum durch Botfarmen oder gehackte Accounts realisiert werden können.


Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## urgestein (10. Dezember 2010)

Wahrscheinlich will er damit sagen, dass "hacks" im Bezug auf Goldkauf ein Totschlagargument ist.....
Sollte ich es richtig interpretiert haben, stimme ich ihm dabei voll und ganz zu. Wenn nicht, nehm ich alles zurück und behaupze das Gegenteil.....


----------



## odinxd (10. Dezember 2010)

Verstehe das auf den ersten Gedanken so das er andeuten will Blizzard "fördert" Goldseller. Verurteilt mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Super PePe (10. Dezember 2010)

urgestein schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich will er damit sagen, dass "hacks" im Bezug auf Goldkauf ein Totschlagargument ist.....
> Sollte ich es richtig interpretiert haben, stimme ich ihm dabei voll und ganz zu. Wenn nicht, nehm ich alles zurück und behaupze das Gegenteil.....



Dann erkläre wozu gehackte Accounts gut sind. Vielleicht so eine Art Morgensport für angehende Hacker? Eine Fingerübung zum Warmwerden? Oder sind es Suchtis die sich ihre tägliche Dosis WoW nicht leisten können und daher Accounts knacken?

Jungs ich will es aus seiner Feder "hören" und keine Mutmassungen.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wo ist der Verglich den schwachsinnig?
> 
> Die Aussage: "ist mir egal weils mich nicht betrifft und der Rest der Welt kratz mich am Arsch" ist in beiden Fällen die gleiche.


Das mag dein Empfinden sein...

Es ist mir nunmal egal ob irgendwer 100.000 Gold kauft und es ist mir ebenso egal, ob sich nun wer 1000 Euro damit verdient hat. Wie die Goldverkäufer an ihr Gold kommen ist reine Spekulation an der ich mich nicht beteiligen möchte und es ist, so finde ich, auch völlig unerheblich. 

Aber wie zur Hölle kommst du auf die Schnapsidee, mich würden Tötungen oder sonstige Dinge im Leben nicht interessieren? Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, es kommt beim Goldkauf für ein Spiel zu keinem Geschädigten und weil mein Interesse bezüglich der Goldkäufer sowie -verkäufer nicht existent ist? Ich bitte dich.



Shìmânkíng schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast du keine Ahnung wie Goldverkäufer an das Gold kommen. Natürlich farmen sie es zum Teil aber zum Großteil stammt das Gold von gehackten Accounts, das ist Fakt. Also überlege dir bitte vorher was du in ein Forum schreibst.


Ist mir schon klar, dass gehackte Accounts dazu benutzt werden... ich seh da trotzdem keinen Geschädigten, eher einen, der es dem Goldverkäufer ermöglicht noch mehr Gold zu verscherbeln oder einen, der seinen Account etwaigen Gefahren ausgesetzt hat. 

Wie dem auch sei, wie hoch ist denn der Schaden für den Accountbesitzer? Der muss ja einen Wert haben... wie hoch soll der sein? 10 Euro? 100 Euro? 100000 Euro? Meiner Meinung nach liegt der Schaden in einem Wertebereich von 0 Euro. Aber gut, müßige Diskussion.


----------



## Milivoje (10. Dezember 2010)

Also, das Inflations-Argument ist in meinen Augen falsch. Durch hohe Questbelohnungen etc. kommt jeden Tag unfassbar viel neues Gold in Umlauf. Dem gegenüber stehen eben auch kaum Möglichkeiten, dieses Gold irgendwo wieder abzuschöpfen. AH-Gebühren, Rufbelohnungen und Mounts fallen mir da auf den ersten Blick nur ein. Dementsprechend steigt die Goldmenge permanent. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Menge Gold, die durch Goldseller ins Spiel kommt, da eine große Rolle spielt. Ist aber schwer nachzuprüfen, da es ja garkeine belastbaren Zahlen gibt. Wäre vielleicht mal interessant zu wissen, wieviel Gold tatsächlich auf den jeweiligen Realms im Umlauf ist und wie sich das so in den vergangenen 12/24 Monaten entwickelt hat. Na ja, vielleicht auch nicht ....


----------



## Hoschie78 (10. Dezember 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> Verstehe das auf den ersten Gedanken so das er andeuten will Blizzard "fördert" Goldseller. Verurteilt mich wenn ich falsch liege



Natürlich!! Oder wie erklärst du dir, dass im OFFIZIELLEN wow-Forum jeder 2. Post mit einem Add-Bot versehen ist, der fröhlich rumwinkt, sich "ADD-BOT" nennt und goldseller-seiten anpreist?? 

Komisch, wird auch nicht gelöscht....


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

odinxd schrieb:


> Verstehe das auf den ersten Gedanken so das er andeuten will Blizzard "fördert" Goldseller. Verurteilt mich wenn ich falsch liege



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, ja. Irgendwie wäre es andersherum auch völlig bescheuert von Blizzard. Da gehts nunmal um Kohle und nicht um Euren Seelenfrieden. Und Blizzard wird die Situation schon realistisch genug einschätzen. Niemand hört auf mit WoW, nur weil es ihm auf den Sack geht, daß man Gold kaufen kann.


----------



## Terinder (10. Dezember 2010)

Was Goldkaufen mit nachträglichem Hacken zu tun hat ist mir immer noch schleierhaft. Wie zur Hölle sollen sie einen Account hacken, dem sie nur Gold verkauft haben, sonst nichts, und nur den Namen haben?


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Was Goldkaufen mit nachträglichem Hacken zu tun hat ist mir immer noch schleierhaft.



Gar nichts  Das sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meinem Kenntnisstand nach sowohl als auch.
> Nur wer kennt seinen Golsseller schon gut genug, um zu wissen wo das Gold herstammt?



Meiner heisst Xi Xuh, ist 19 Jahre, 122cm gross, wohnt in einem 4m² zimmer zu 5t mit seiner Farmgilde und macht traumhafte Frühlingsrollen


----------



## Arasouane (10. Dezember 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Was Goldkaufen mit nachträglichem Hacken zu tun hat ist mir immer noch schleierhaft. Wie zur Hölle sollen sie einen Account hacken, dem sie nur Gold verkauft haben, sonst nichts, und nur den Namen haben?



GENAU das will ich jetzt endlich such mal wissen. Ich schaffs ja nicht mal die Twinknamen von jemanden rauszufinden, dessen Main ich kenne.


----------



## Shìmânkíng (10. Dezember 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Was Goldkaufen mit nachträglichem Hacken zu tun hat ist mir immer noch schleierhaft. Wie zur Hölle sollen sie einen Account hacken, dem sie nur Gold verkauft haben, sonst nichts, und nur den Namen haben?



Mit dem hat das nichts zu tun, das Gold das du z.B bekommst bzw. gekauft hast stammt oft von anderen Accounts die es den "Hackern" ( was eigentlich keine sind ) ermöglicht haben an die Accountdaten zu gelangen und den Account zu plündern, um das geht es! Viele heulen rum und sagen dass ihr Account gehackt wurde... selber schuld wenn man so naiv und blöd ist und überall seine Accountdaten weiter gibt bzw. auf Betrugseiten oder sonstige Maschen reinfällt und dadurch seinen Account verliert. Einen richtigen hack gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht weil es selbst für Profis zu viel Aufwand wäre und es sich nicht lohnt, wozu auch wenn manche einfach so dumm sind und auf alles reinfallen was mit Betrug zu tun hat.


----------



## Aske333 (10. Dezember 2010)

Shìmânkíng schrieb:


> Viele heulen rum und sagen dass ihr Account gehackt wurde... selber schuld wenn man so naiv und blöd ist und überall seine Accountdaten weiter gibt bzw. auf Betrugseiten oder sonstige Maschen reinfällt und dadurch seinen Account verliert. Einen richtigen hack gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht weil es selbst für Profis zu viel Aufwand wäre und es sich nicht lohnt, wozu auch wenn manche einfach so dumm sind und auf alles reinfallen was mit Betrug zu tun hat.



Bester Beitrag im ganzen Thread bisher. Du hast nur noch eines vergessen: Da besagte Idioten ja gar nicht mehr wissen, wo sie überall draufgeklickt und ihre Daten eingegeben haben, behaupten sie nachher immer, sie hätten nirgends draufgeklickt, nirgends ihre Daten eingegeben und auch keinen Freunden ihren Account ausgeliehen. Und genau deshalb kommen diese Gerüchte um mysteriöse Hacker auf, die sich ohne Kenntnis von irgendwas Zugang von außen zu einem Privatrechner verschaffen :-)


----------



## Shìmânkíng (10. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Bester Beitrag im ganzen Thread bisher. Du hast nur noch eines vergessen: Da besagte Idioten ja gar nicht mehr wissen, wo sie überall draufgeklickt und ihre Daten eingegeben haben, behaupten sie nachher immer, sie hätten nirgends draufgeklickt, nirgends ihre Daten eingegeben und auch keinen Freunden ihren Account ausgeliehen. Und genau deshalb kommen diese Gerüchte um mysteriöse Hacker auf, die sich ohne Kenntnis von irgendwas Zugang von außen zu einem Privatrechner verschaffen :-)


 

Bin nun beruhigt dass es noch welche gibt die wissen worum es geht und die auch auf ihre Accountdaten aufpassen. Leider gibt es bestimmt welche in diesem Forum die anderer Meinung sind als wir und die wirklich behaupten gehackt worden zu sein . Jedenfalls bin ich deiner Meinung und denke wenn jeder etwas mehr aufpassen würde und auch nicht so naiv wäre wie manche hier, müsste Blizzard nicht mehr ständig Accounts wiederherstellen die durch Eigenverschuldung gestohlen wurden. Ich mein ich lass in der Stadt auch nicht mein Auto offen stehen und schreibe an die Scheibe: Schlüssel befindet sich im Handschuhfach 

PS: Der Blizzard Authenticator ist nur eine Geldquelle und trägt zur Sicherheit vielleicht was bei, ist aber komplett überflüssig wenn man etwas Menschenverstand besitzt und auf seinen Account aufpasst wie oben beschrieben. Habe meinen Account schon seit 5 Jahren und wurde noch nie gehackt auch ohne dieses Gerät, also denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr wieder im Blizzardshop unnötig Geld ausgibt


----------



## Blub Bekifft (10. Dezember 2010)

Stellt sich die Frage woher die ihr Gold bekommen. Wenn das nicht gerade über einen Account Hack läuft wo die Gildenbank usw. geplündert wird, läuft das genauso wie es jeder andere auch macht. Wie bitte will dann Blizz Kontrollieren ob da ein Goldverkauf gegen Teuros stattfindet oder nicht? 
Dann wird nämlich jeder der einen lvl 1 Char hat und dort sein Zeugs Bunkert als ...............................………



Egal, zum TE sag ich nur, wieder einer der mit Kanonen auf Spatzen feuert und Denkt damit hat er sich einen Kopf größer gemacht und das Problem gelöst. Das Problem kann man nur mit gravierenden Eingriffen im Spiel lösen also die Ursache liegt beim Spiel selber weil es eben solche Türen öffnet. Ob ich einen Nachteil habe? Glaube ich net, aber wenn das so wäre müsste ich jeden anprangen die mehr Zeit haben im Spiel, jeden Realm anprangen weil dort im AH die Teile günstiger sind als auf meinen usw.  Es wird eben nie Gerecht zugehen ohne das eine wieder irgendwas findet, rummault und Krach schlägt nur weil es gerade in seinem Weltbildbild passt. Ich finde es Erbärmlich das gerade wegen einen Spiel so ein Affentanz gemacht wird und Leute gibt, die nur aufgrund einer Aussage oder einem Verhalten, dessen tatsächlichen Zweck den der Spieler damit verfolgt, nicht mal Beweisen, kann gleich die Welle macht. Stell Dir mal vor Du stehst vor einem Richter und musst das was Du Behauptest auch beweisen. Glaub mir der Schuss geht nach hinten los und dann stehst ganz Dumm da. 

P.S. ich hab mir mal die Goldpreise da mal bei verschieden Anbietern angeschaut. Also wenn ich das sehe muss man Bekloppt sein auf sich so was einzulassen. Für das Geld kann ich mir genug Spielzeit kaufen und mir das mehrfache erspielen. Im Grunde bestrafen die sich doch selber indem sie Zeugs kaufen das man sich nur in einem viereckigen Kasten anglotzen kann


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wie die Goldverkäufer an ihr Gold kommen ist reine Spekulation an der ich mich nicht beteiligen möchte und es ist, so finde ich, auch völlig unerheblich.
> 
> Aber wie zur Hölle kommst du auf die Schnapsidee, mich würden Tötungen oder sonstige Dinge im Leben nicht interessieren? Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, es kommt beim Goldkauf für ein Spiel zu keinem Geschädigten und weil mein Interesse bezüglich der Goldkäufer sowie -verkäufer nicht existent ist? Ich bitte dich.
> 
> ...





1) DOCH es gibt Geschädigte und ich finde das sogar extrem erheblich. Das Accounts von Goldsellern gehackt werden, ist sicher nur für die Spekulation, die die rosa Brille ganz fest vor die Gucklöcher pressen.
2) Ich unsterstelle DIR persönlich gar nix. Ich stelle lediglich die allegemeine Theorie auf, dass Desinteresse an Mitmenschen (hier sogar eingegrenzt auf Mitspieler) vermutlich auch in anderen Lebenssitiatuationen Ausdruck findet.
3) Der Schaden für den Accountbesitzer ist so hoch wie er es individuell erlebt, wenn sein Account weg ist. Das ist von Person zu Person sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Kalamazoo (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie bitteschön sollen Goldkäufer gebannt werden? Also mit welcher Handhabe?

Ich hab mir bisher noch jedes Kupfer selbst erfarmt oder es von guten Freunden bekommen, aber wenn ich mich dazu entschließen würde einem Goldverkäufer meine Euronen in den Allerwertesten zu stecken, würde ich bei der Übergabe einfach irgendeinen grauen Gegenstand handeln.
Hey Mann! Er wollte den Fusel, ich hatte ihn, und er war ihm 50.000 Gold wert. Who cares?

Das wäre auch mein Argument wenn mich ein GM über meine Ingamepost befragen würde. Herrgott es ist ein Spiel. Und mal ehrlich: Was kann man sich denn schon so tolles für Gold kaufen? Die meisten Sachen sind bop, und das was man im AH bekommen kann einfach nur überzogen teuer und nicht wirklich der Bringer. 

Meine Meinung. ...


----------



## Corescant (10. Dezember 2010)

/sign


----------



## Potpotom (10. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) DOCH es gibt Geschädigte und ich finde das sogar extrem erheblich. Das Accounts von Goldsellern gehackt werden, ist sicher nur für die Spekulation, die die rosa Brille ganz fest vor die Gucklöcher pressen.
> 2) Ich unsterstelle DIR persönlich gar nix. Ich stelle lediglich die allegemeine Theorie auf, dass Desinteresse an Mitmenschen (hier sogar eingegrenzt auf Mitspieler) vermutlich auch in anderen Lebenssitiatuationen Ausdruck findet.
> 3) Der Schaden für den Accountbesitzer ist so hoch wie er es individuell erlebt, wenn sein Account weg ist. Das ist von Person zu Person sehr unterschiedlich.


zu 1) 
Hat nichts mit rosaroter Brille zu tun... zum einen ist ein "gehackter" Spieler, meiner Meinung nach, indirekt schuld an der Situation und zum anderen bekommt er seinen Account wieder zurück. Wo ist der Schaden? Das er ein paar Tage nicht WoW spielen kann? Einen monetären Schaden kann ich nicht sehen... vllt. die Telefonkosten, welche er aber freiwillig bezahlt.

Das die Accounts für den Goldkauf gehackt werden ist insofern unerheblich, als dass es nicht mit meinem Desinteresse in Verbindung steht. Und nur um das ging es ja, als du deine Tötungstheorie auspacktest.

zu 2)
Mein Desinteresse gilt den Menschen welche Gold kaufen wollen und denen, die es verkaufen. Und selbstverständlich gilt das auch für Situationen in anderen Lebenssituationen, das ist normal, ich bin ein Mensch. Interessiert es dich, dass gerade jetzt ein Bauer in Süddeutschland ein Kalb verliert? Nein, natürlich nicht!

Von der Thematik eines Goldkaufes zu einem drastischen und völlig absurden Vergleich wie dem einer Tötung zu schlussfolgern... sry, das ist nichts weiter als schwachsinnig.

zu 3)
Klingt toll wie du das schreibst, aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten zu machen ist allerdings nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Hexengaudi (10. Dezember 2010)

warum verbieten sie verdienen auch dabei das ist und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Es ist eher Wahnsinn, wie viel Unsinn, üble Unterstellungen und Dummheit du hier verbreitest und das auch noch mit einer Überzeugung, die stark an Fanatismus erinnert und auf jeden Fall krankhaft ist !
> 
> Dein Beispiel mit der Täuschungskugel allein ist so dermaßen dumm und engstirnig, ....
> 
> ...


Aha .. und warum wurde dann die Kugel ingame um ein Vielfaches teurer und nicht wie in Deinem Beispiel logischerweise billiger.
Du holst Vergleiche ran, die einfach derbe unpassend sind.
Und wahrscheinlich kannst Du nichtmal mitreden, da Du zu den Zeiten anscheinend noch nichtmal WoW gespielt hast.



Ångela schrieb:


> 2005 haben einfach weniger Leute WoW gezockt, daher sind auch alle Arten von Items seltener gedropped und aus diesem, keinem anderen, waren die Teile teuerer.
> Irgendwann wurden es immer mehr spieler, die Items droppten öfter und wurdne entsprechend häufiger angeboten und das wiederum drückte den Preis.


Du hast nicht seinen Post kapiert (wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal gelesen) - betitelst es aber als Schwachsinn, wirst beleidgend ... tzzz



Ångela schrieb:


> Und dein "Drittens" ist ebenfalls einfach nur lächerlich und bestätigt, nein, beweist, das du NULL Einblick in die Materie hast, denn die wellenweise Bannung hat so gut wie nichts mit "Bequemlichkeit" seitens Blizzard zu tun, sondern damit, das man Querverbindungen prüfen MUSS !


Ja klar, Blizzard prüft nur 4 x im Jahr - oder was?!

Zu dem Rest kann ich nur sagen ... scheinst ja viel Ahnung (im negativen Sinne) vom Goldhandel zu haben.
Ich kann Dir da nur sagen ... Du denkst viel zu kompliziert ...
.........

Warum ich absolut gegen Goldkauf bin.
Es ist Betrug/Diebstahl - Cheaten - Bescheissen - etc

Wie schon gepostet wurde - all die Sachen von WoW gehören uns nicht - sie sind nur gemietet.

Wenn ich ein Wohnung mit Einbauküche oder allgemein mit Möbel miete,
kann ich die auch nicht einfach verkaufen, nur um an Geld/Gold zu kommen.

ps.
Ohne Akzeptieren der AGB kann niemend die Blizzard-Dienste benutzen.
Hat man es akzeptiert - sind die darin enhalten Eigentumsbestimmungen auch geltend.
Werden diese verletzt - wird es illegal.

Das ist so einfach, daß es schon Kleinkinder wissen - manche aufspielende Möchtegerne hier immer noch nicht. 

Nee, das gibt eher zu denken ... 

pps.
Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier noch darüber diskutiert wird ....

ppps.
Angela gemeldet - es reicht!

bye


----------



## wowoo (11. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Goldpreise so ansehe (bei den meisten Seiten 3-5 &#8364; / 1000g) dann habe ich eher Mitleid mit den Käufern statt mich darüber aufzuregen.

1000 Gold sind doch viel schneller und einfacher verdient als 5 &#8364;, jetzt Anfang Cataclysm kaufen die ein Stack Stoff um 200g und ein paar Edelsteine um je 300g, wer kann da noch Goldprobleme haben?



Grushdak schrieb:


> Ohne Akzeptieren der AGB kann niemend die Blizzard-Dienste benutzen.
> Hat man es akzeptiert - sind die darin enhalten Eigentumsbestimmungen auch geltend.
> Werden diese verletzt - wird es illegal.


Stimmt so leider überhaupt nicht, z.b. beim Fraktionswechsel.

Steht da nicht ganz deutlich, dass ein Fraktionswechsel zwar rückgängig aber in keinem Fall rückerstattet werden kann?

Das kann so aber gar nicht sein, man hat trotzdem ein Recht auf einen Rückerstattung (bis zu 2 Wochen dannach), oder wenn es nicht angegeben ist (wie bei Blizzard) sogar bis zu 6 Monaten.

Wenn du also einen Fraktionswechsel machst und dann zwei Tage später doch keine Lust mehr auf Allianz hast, kannst du ganz einfach eine E-Mail schreiben und trotz Blizzard's tollen AGBs bekommst du dein Geld vollständig zurück.


----------



## Super PePe (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Antworten und Erklärungsversuchen bis hin zum sich schön reden, wundern mich 2 Dinge nicht mehr.
1. die Masse an abgefischten Accounts
2. die kurde und naive Lebenseinstellung was geht mich fremdes Elend an. Oder die Relativierung in Form der Beliebigkeit in der eigenen Aussage. Heute so und morgen so. Stereotype Denke ist ganz einfach indiskutabel.


----------



## Lucid (11. Dezember 2010)

finds immer wieder lustig wie verallgemeinert wird, wenns um gehackte accs geht.

ja ich wurde gehackt und nein ich bin es NICHT selber schuld... naja indirekt. ich spiele seit vanilla zeiten und in der ganzen zeit bis heute, habe ich einmal meinen acc verloren.
und NEIN nicht weil ich so dumm bin und auf iwelche deppen/deppenseiten/deppenmails, die jeder mit ein fitzel verstand eigentlich als fake abtun kann, reingefallen bin

den einzigen fehler den ich gemacht habe, mir addons bei curse runterzuladen per autoupdater. iwo war ein netter trojaner vorhanden, welcher nicht von meinem avira erkannt wurde.... bzw zuspät.
char war nackelisch, gildenbank leer.

ob es nun durch trojaner oder dummheit passiert, FAKT ist, eben jenes geld was durch solche diebstähle erbeutet wird, landet bei den tollen goldsellern. ergo gibt es durch diesen scheiss MASSIG geschädigte - aber hey solang dir nix passiert isses ja egal... oder?


----------



## Ångela (11. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Aha .. und warum wurde dann die Kugel ingame um ein Vielfaches teurer und nicht wie in Deinem Beispiel logischerweise billiger.
> Du holst Vergleiche ran, die einfach derbe unpassend sind.
> Und wahrscheinlich kannst Du nichtmal mitreden, da Du zu den Zeiten anscheinend noch nichtmal WoW gespielt hast.
> 
> ...




Du lernst es nie, egal wie oft man dir irgendetwas erklärt oder wie oft du vond en Buffies Ermahnungen, oder gar Sperren, bekommst.

Genau DU gehörst zu den verblendeten und oberflächlichen Leuten, die sich selbst so ausführliche Erklärungen wie meine und die von Askee nicht mal ernsthaft anschauen, aber die Frechheit besitzen, diese dann kritisieren zu wollen.

Das Beispiel mit der Täuschungskugel ist deswegen absolut daneben, weil die Preise dafür eben eine ganze Weile immer nur RUNTER gegangen sind, nämlich bis etwa zum Beginn von WotLK und warum ?
Weil bis dahin immer noch genug Leute losgerannt sind und die Kugel auch durch Zufall und nicht durch gezieltes Farmen der entsprechenden Mobs gedropped haben !

DESWEGEN ging der Preis lange Zeit immer nur runter, nun verständlich, auch für dich ?
Vermutlich nicht ...........


Das du MEINEN Post nicht komplett gelesen, geschweige denn VERSTANDEN hast, das zeigt schon das fett markierte, denn ich hab eben NICHT behauptet, Blizzard prürft nur vier Mal im Jahr, sondern ich hab ERKLÄRT, warum die Bans in Wellen erfolgen, eben WEIL ständig geprüft wird, diese Prüfungen aber sehr genau erfolgen MÜSSEN Und weil das wiederum ZEIT kostet.

Im Übrigen, wo war ich beleidigend ?
Ich seh nur eins, das beleidigend ist und das ist deine Art, die vor Oberflächlichkeit und Selbstüberschätzung nur so strotzt.

Du hast auch NULL Plan davon, was AGB sind und erst recht nicht davon, dass große Teile der AGB hier in Deutschland nur eingeschränkt Gültigkeit besitzen, weil sie geltendem Recht widersprechen und das ich sie anerkennen muss, um Spielen zu können, erhebt sie daher noch lange nicht zum Faktum, an das ich mich halten muss.

Ganz im Gegenteil, Blizzard WEISS, dass einige Passagen hierzulande nicht gelten, nur ist es der Firma egal, eben WEIL im Normalfall niemand dagegen klagen wird, aber aus eben jenem Grund sind auch viele Dinge möglich, von denen die "Blauen" immer wieder behaupten, das es nicht möglich ist, nicht gemacht wird, oder was auch immer.

Da gibt es unzählige Beispiele, angefangen damit, das man angeblich Accounts nur zusammenführen oder übertragen kann, wenn der (Nach)Name identisch ist, was aber Unfug ist, denn ich hab das selbst ausprobiert und es ging fast problemlos.

Die AGB existieren im Endeffekt nur aus einem Grund, nämlich zur Absicherung von Blizzard, damit sie nicht wegen jedem Kleinkram belangt werden, sondern einfach sagen können "Sie haben gegen die Nuztungsbestimmungen verstoßen", was sich vor allem und explizit auf das angebliche "Account-Sharing" bezieht, denn ich kann meinen Account mit so vielen Leuten teilen, wie ICH will, ganz egal was dazu auch immer wieder geschrieben wird.

Blizzard würde es gerne verbieten und zwar aus einem Grund, nämlich um noch mehr Abonnenten zu bekommen, schließlich ist jeder Spieler, der keinen eigenen Account besitzt, sondern einen Char auf dem Account der Freundin oder des Freundes spielt, ein potenzieller Kunde.
Zudem kann Blizzard auch kaum nachvollziehen, ob sich jemand wirklich den Account mit jemandem teilt, denn es gibt nun mal Leute, die 10 Stunden am Tag spielen und wie sollen die Leute bei Blizzard wissen, ob da nun einer spielt, oder drei ?

Klar, es gibt Mittel und Wege, aber die sind wiederum VIEL zu aufwändig, kosten Geld und daher ist es BLizzard eben auch egal, sie verweisen in Problemfällen aber eben auf die AGB und verweigern, dann teilweise aber sogar zu Unrecht, die Hilfe bei der Wiedererlangung des Accounts.


Goldkauf ist eben KEIN Betrug und warum das so ist, auch das hab ich erklärt, aber weil es Leuten wie dir nicht in den Kram, in die kleingeistige Weltanschauung rein passt, da wird es in Frage gestellt.

Es gab vor einiger Zeit ein Urteil zu "virtuellen Gegenständen" in Online-Spielen und JEDES Item, das frei im Spiel verfügbar ist und vim Betreiber SELBST in Umlauf gebracht wurde, unterliegt der Verfügung und freien Verwendung des Spielers und dazu zählt nun mal auch Gold.

Aus genau diesem Grund hat Blizzard auch schon mindestens einen Prozess gegen einen Goldseller verloren, kann genau DESHALB auch die Auktionen bei eBay eben NICHT verbieten, geschweige denn LÖSCHEN lassen.

eBay hätte das sofort gemacht, so wie mit anderen "illiegalen" Angeboten, aber es ist eben NICHT illegal, ganz egal ob es dir und deinesgleichen in den Kram passt oder nicht.

Ich kann ingame auch 10.000 Gold verschenken, an meinen Bruder, meinen Sohn, oder einfach einen Freund und es ist MEINE Sache, nur wird Blizzard von Fall zu Fall nachschauen, woher ich das Gold habe, aber ich kenne auf Ysera genug Bankgilden, die ihren Kram teilweise schon drei Jahre gebunkert haben und bei denen BLizzard NICHT MEHR nachvollziehen kann, wie diese Bank-Twinks mal an eben jene Gegenstände gekommen sind.

Wenn diese Leute die fraglichen Gegenstände nun "verschenken", der Beschenkte diese dann verkauft, also übers AH oder auch direkt, dann geht es Blizzard auch nichts an und auch wenn sie sich wirklich Mühe geben, die tatsächlich durch Diebstahl erzielten Goldsummen nachzuvollziehen und die Diebe zu sperren, so können sie einfach nicht alles nachverfolge, das ist technisch nahezu unmöglich, der Aufwand ist viel zu groß.

Ich hab z.B. meinem Gildenkumpel mehrfach größere Goldummen geschenkt, weil der einfach mehr arbeiten "muss" als ich und außerdem im RL anderweitig aktiv ist und ich hab bei der größten Summe sogar ein Ticket geschrieben.
Der GM fand das aber zum einen unnötig und zum anderen eher ungewöhnlich, war eher amüsiert und es kam auch nicht mal ansatzweise der Hinweis darauf, dass das verboten ist und er eigentlich hätte vermuten können, dass ich das Gold verkaufe.

Der Punkt ist aber, er könnte es eh NICHT beweisen !!! und die Goldseller sind nicht dumm, die verschleiern die Herkunft schon ziemlich geschickt und inwiefern ich mich da auskenne, das kann dir scheißegal sein.
Ich weiß selbst wie man bestimmte Dinge zu regeln hat, damit sie nach außen nicht, oder nicht so einfach, erkennbar sind und das bezieht sich nicht explizit auf Gold(ver)kauf, sondern auf viele andere Dinge.


Es als "cheaten" zu bezeichnen bestätigt auch nur meinen ersten Beitrag, nämlich das es rein um NEID geht und wieder sind wir bei der Tatsache, das es einigen Leuten einfach nicht in ihr eingeschränktes Weltbild passt, das manche Leute ingame "mehr haben", als sie selbst.

Im RL kann man nix dagegen machen, wenn andere "mehr haben" als man selbst, aber ingame, da darf das nicht sein, da sollen alle gleich sein, obwohl das absoluter Blödsinn ist.

Ich hab z. B. vor zwei Jahren ewig den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt beackert, weil ich nebenher, also während des Arbeitens, dazu die Möglichkeit hatte und auf diese Weise hab ich Gioldmengen angehäuft, an die der durchschnittliche Spieler vermutlich nicht mal in fünf oder sechs Jahren ran kommt.

Wenn Goldkauf Cheaten wäre, dann ist auch jeder ein Cheater, der sich aus der Gildenbank Dinge nimmt, die er nicht selbst erfarmt hat, denn schließlich verschafft er sich dadurch auch einen Vorteil, aber soweit denken Leute wie du eben nicht.
Welchen gravierenden Unterschied macht es, ob sich ein Spieler einer Gilde, der nicht so viel Zeit wie die anderen Mitglieder hat, immer wieder Edelsteine, Leder, Tränke oder Rollen mit Verzauberungen aus der Bank nimmt, obwohl er sich diese NICHT erspielt hat, oder ob sich jemand bei Dritten Gold oder Items kauft ?!

Genau, es gibt KEINEN, beide verschaffen sich, wenn man es so engstirnig sehen will, einen Vorteil gegenüber den gildenlosen Spielern, oder denen, die sich wirklich ALLES selbst erfarmen und erspielen !

Wenn zwei Leute mit dreckigen Schuhen an eine weiße Wand treten, dann ist es völlig unerheblich, ob der eine Schuhgröße 36 und der andere 46 hat, es sind beides dreckige Schuhabdrücke an einer weißen Wand !

PUNKT !


Andere Leute nutzen ihre Freizeit zum Farmen und das ist ihre Sache, ob man das selbst "sinnvoll" findet oder nicht, das spielt keine Rolle, absolut keine, denn niemand hat das Recht die Art und Weise in Frage zu stellen, wie andere Leute ihre Zeit verbringen.

Ich finde es z. B. dämlich, jedes Wochenende loszuziehen und sich die Birne vollzuschütten, aber es gibt Leute, die das "brauchen" und meine Ansicht hat nichts damit zu tun, ob und wie viele Freunde ich habe, oder nicht, sondern damit, das ich für das versoffene Geld sinnvollere Verwendungszecke kenne.

Genauso ist das auch mit dem Gold, denn manche Leute setzen eben den Aufwand, an z. B. 10.000 Gold zu kommen, in Relation zu den Dingen, oder sogar Einnahmen, die sie in der gleichen Zeit im RL veranstalten können und das ist absolut legitim !
Warum soll sich z. B: ein Familienvater von drei Kindern nicht alle paar Wochen ein bisschen Gold kaufen, wenn er dafür die Zeit, die er sonst zum erfarmen gebraucht hätte, für seine Familie verwendet ?

Ich hab nicht ohne Grund das Beispiel mit dem RL-Verdienst gebracht, aber auch das hast du geflissentlich übersehen, ansonsten wären deine Antworten ja auch hinfällig gewesen.


Kommt einfach mal mit eurem Neid klar und seht ein, das eure Ansichten nicht für jedermann gelten.

Ich hab seit längerem ein ingame-Makro, das auch hier passt "Intelligenz und Logik, beides episch, aber nicht lootbar" , obwohl es hier vor allem an EINSICHT mangelt


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2010)

wowoo schrieb:


> Stimmt so leider überhaupt nicht, z.b. beim Fraktionswechsel.


Okay, mit Fraktionswechsel kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Nur hier geht es um Goldkauf/Verkauf.
Und dazu hat man die Eigentumsrechte Blizzards in den AGB akzeptiert.



Ångela schrieb:


> Du lernst es nie, egal wie oft man dir irgendetwas erklärt oder *wie oft du vond en Buffies Ermahnungen, oder gar Sperren, bekommst.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja ... Du wirst ja immer trolliger ...
Welche Ermahnungen oder Sperren sollen das sein?!

/wirst ab nun komplett ignoriert


----------



## Rotel (11. Dezember 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber, er könnte es eh NICHT beweisen !!! und die Goldseller sind nicht dumm, die verschleiern die Herkunft schon ziemlich geschickt und inwiefern ich mich da auskenne, das kann dir scheißegal sein.
> *Ich weiß selbst wie man bestimmte Dinge zu regeln hat, damit sie nach außen nicht, oder nicht so einfach, erkennbar sind und das bezieht sich nicht explizit auf Gold(ver)kauf, sondern auf viele andere Dinge.*



**James Bond Melodie**

Wenn ich nur die zwei Zeilen interpretieren müsste, würd ich sagen, du bist ein Kunde oder Anbieter jener ach so legitimen Dienste. 

Da ich das jedoch nicht mache bin ich auch schon wieder weg.

Ach, bevor ich's vergesse: Gold(ver)kaufen find ich schlecht. Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist es jedoch schlau. Mit der Dummheit und Sucht der Menschen Geld verdienen gibt's schon ne Weile.


----------



## Shìmânkíng (13. Dezember 2010)

Eins ist klar, wie schon ganz oben erwähnt sind die meisten denen der Account "gehackt" ( ich sage lieber gestohlen ) wurde selber Schuld! Es gibt leider viele naive die auf einfache Tricks der Betrüger reinfallen und nicht einmal mehr wissen wo sie überhaupt ihre Daten eingegeben haben und vor allem auf welchen Seiten sie waren. Dann schiebt man es immer auf die "Hacker" die nichts anderes machen als Accountdaten zu stehlen durch Betrugsseiten, falsche Links etc. Am Ende ist klar dass keiner zugeben will dass er einfach zu blöd war und reingefallen ist. Immer das gleiche. Lest doch mal den Artikel auf der Homepage von World of Warcraft ( Bereich Accountsicherheit ) dort wird genau beschrieben wie so ein Diebstahl zustande kommt und dort wird auch gesagt dass es in den meisten Fällen kein Hack ist sondern durch Eigenverschuldung des Spielers. Natürlich gibt es auch Keylogger z.B die alle Eingaben sehen die das Opfer eingibt und somit die Accountdaten hat aber diese bösartige Software kommt auch nicht aus dem Nichts! Würde jeder besser auf seine Accountdaten aufpassen und regelmäßig sein Virenprogramm updaten und vor allem keine Dienste wie Leveling beanspruchen, würde es keine Diebstähle oder wie manche es nennen ( hacks ) geben! Mein Account existiert seit 5 Jahren und er ist und bleibt sicher! Nach diesem Beitrag bin ich mir sicher dass wieder einige schreiben: mein Account wurde gehackt und ich war nicht Schuld... dazu sage ich nur eins: Blödsinn! Einfach mal besser aufpassen und nicht immer jeden Müll runterladen.

Ich werde mich nun nicht mehr am Thread beteiligen und auch nicht mehr lesen weil mir die Dummheit von manchen hier weh tut und weil manche es nicht einsehen wollen dass sie falsch liegen. An den Rest vom Thread der gute Beiträge geleistet hat wünsche ich noch einen schönen Aufenthalt in diesem Forum.

Gamer-PC: 1200 Euro
Gamer-Tastatur und Maus: 250 Euro
World of Warcraft Account: 12,99 Euro monatlich
GESUNDER MENSCHENVERSTAND: unbezahlbar!- Es gibt Dinge im Leben, die kann man nicht kaufen.


----------



## Aske333 (13. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Bei den Antworten und Erklärungsversuchen bis hin zum sich schön reden, wundern mich 2 Dinge nicht mehr.
> 1. die Masse an abgefischten Accounts
> 2. die kurde und naive Lebenseinstellung was geht mich fremdes Elend an. Oder die Relativierung in Form der Beliebigkeit in der eigenen Aussage. Heute so und morgen so. Stereotype Denke ist ganz einfach indiskutabel.



Zu 1: Ja, das erschreckt mich irgendwie auch. Mir ist zwar klar, daß ein Großteil der Spieler Idioten sind, aber doch soviele oO...meine 90% Theorie scheint sich zu bewahrheiten.

Zu 2: Diese Einstellung ist nicht naiv...eher Deine eigene, falls Du wirklich glaubst, diese Leute wären in der Unterzahl.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Super schrieb:


> 2. die kurde und naive Lebenseinstellung was geht mich fremdes Elend an.



Bin immer froh, wenn wenigstens einer sein Gehirn noch zum denken benutzt.

/sign


----------



## Lokibu (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja.. in diesem Thread werden diverse Themen angesprochen aber nur teilweise über das Grundthema. 

Was das Interesse am Elend anderer mit dem Goldkauf zu tun hat ... da bin ich überfragt. 

Die Definitionen des Geschädigten ist auch sehr weit her geholt. 

Nehmen wir das ganze mal aus der virtuellen "umgangssprachlichen" Welt heraus und legen dies einem Juristen vor. Definitiv würde kein Richter eine Entscheidung gegen den Goldkäufer treffen. Da ein direkter Geschädigte nicht vorhanden ist. Insofern ist diese Argumentation fehl am Platz. Inwiefern Blizzard als Geschädigter bezeichnet werden kann, müsste entsprechend geprüft werden.

Es ist nicht zu bestreiten, dass es eine indirekte Schädigung gibt, die meiner Meinung nach rein aus Theorie besteht. Aber direkte Geschädigte gibt es auf keinen Fall. 

Die Inflation kann ebenfalls nicht als Grund genommen werden. Eine Inflation ist bei jedem Update vorhanden. Der Preis der Güter passt sich der Nachfrage an. Das heißt, wenn es das nicht tut, dann müssten entsprechend viele Goldkäufer vorhanden sein. Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass 80% Spieler auch Goldkäufer sind. Aber dies ist ebenfalls eine indirekte Schädigung und fällt kaum ins Gewicht.

Ich denke bevor hier manche mit Wörtern um sich werfen, sollten Sie wirklich mal überlegen, für was diese genutzt werden. 

Und Schädigung ist nicht das gleiche wie unfair behandelt zu werden. 

Das ist hier im Forum ist wie am Stammtisch.. jeder spricht beispielsweise von Schadensersatz, aber in Wirklichkeit weiß keiner wovon er da wirklich redet.

Im Übrigen bitte ich meine Art zu schreiben zu entschuldigen, 20 Jahre beim Anwalt prägen auch den Schreibstil. Ich schreibe kaum private Texte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Dezember 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Und Schädigung ist nicht das gleiche wie unfair behandelt zu werden.



1) Das ist ganz sicher kein rechtliches Problem und eine Klärung durch Gerichte halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.
2) Die theretische Schädigung durch den Verkauf von erfarmeten Gold (auch durch Bots) ist mir piepegal.
3) Konkret geschädigt werden die, deren Accounts (und vllt Gildenbanken) gehackt werden durch Goldseller auf Suche nach Beute.
Viel konkreter gehts nimmer oder ?

Und da sind wir auch wieder beim Thema _"Was das Interesse am Elend anderer mit dem Goldkauf zu tun hat ... da bin ich überfragt."_
Hier herrscht ganz offensichtlich folgende Meinung vor: Wer so dumm ist sich hacken zu lassen, steht auf der Evolutionsleiter ohnehin schon ganz unten und hat es zum einen verdient und zum anderen ist es völlig ok sich an der Dummheit solcher Menschen zu bereichern.
Und das wiederum ist eine symptomatische Haltung nicht nur in WOW.


----------



## Aske333 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hier herrscht ganz offensichtlich folgende Meinung vor: Wer so dumm ist sich hacken zu lassen, steht auf der Evolutionsleiter ohnehin schon ganz unten



Ich hätte es deutlicher nicht schreiben können...bzw....ich würde nicht mal sagen, daß er die Leiter überhaupt betreten hat . 

Wenn es diese Telefonhotline nicht gäbe, dann könnten diese "Menschen" wohl nicht mal einen Account einrichten. Ich stelle mir das witzig vor, in dieser Telefonhotline: "Ugaa, aaarg...wow gekäuft....kann nicht spielen...örks *Kratzgeräusche*"


----------



## Quentaros (13. Dezember 2010)

Mich wunderts sowieso, warum überhaupt noch Gold gekauft wird in anbetracht der regelrechten Goldschwemme bzw. "GameGoldInflation kurz GGI  " die wir grade durchleben.  Eigentlich müsste Blizzard mal ein paar "Goldvernichter" einschleusen, damit wieder was weniger im Umlauf ist.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> tut dies aus seinem, mit ehrlicher reeller Arbeit-Geld gefülltem Beutel.



Und nicht aus dem Geldkoffer den er für den letzten Drogendeal bokommen hat oder oder vom errebten Vermögen? Die Wahrheit ist nämlich diese: in einer virtuellen Welt hoffen viele, alle mögen gleich sein und gleiche Chancen haben. Statt dessen müssen sie erleben, das die Ungleichheiten aus dem RL auch in der virtuellen Welt landen: wer reich ist kann sich mehr gönnen, und das ärgert sie gewaltig, wesegen sie sich über Goldkäufer aufregen.


Mir persönlich tun beide leid: die Goldkäufer und die, die ihnen den Goildkauf neiden. Beides sind bloß Materialisten.


----------



## Ångela (22. Dezember 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und nicht aus dem Geldkoffer den er für den letzten Drogendeal bokommen hat oder oder vom errebten Vermögen? Die Wahrheit ist nämlich diese: in einer virtuellen Welt hoffen viele, alle mögen gleich sein und gleiche Chancen haben. Statt dessen müssen sie erleben, das die Ungleichheiten aus dem RL auch in der virtuellen Welt landen: wer reich ist kann sich mehr gönnen, und das ärgert sie gewaltig, wesegen sie sich über Goldkäufer aufregen.
> 
> 
> Mir persönlich tun beide leid: die Goldkäufer und die, die ihnen den Goildkauf neiden. Beides sind bloß Materialisten.



Wenigstens einer, der meinen Beitrag wirklich verstanden hat, oder es zumindest ähnlich sieht ;-)

Erstaunlich finde ich es aber, das kaum einer der Jammerlappen zu meinen Vergleichen geantwortet hat, aber gut, das wird daran liegen, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, diese zu entkräften.

Selbst wenn man manchen Amöben Dinge x-mal erklärt, sie können oder wollen es nicht kapieren, wobei es wohl oftmals auch eher an der Unfähigkeit zur Einsicht, denn an den Fähigkeit zum logischen Verstehen mangelt.
Es darf eben nicht sein, das jemand anderes Recht hat, das die eigene Meinung und Ansicht zu irgendeiner Sache schlichtweg falsch, oder zumindest extrem engstirnig ist.

Witzig ist aber, das gerade diese Leute dann immer auf andere zeigen, wenn es um Extremismus geht, egal welcher Art, nur das ihr Verhalten genauso dumm ist .................. naja, da wäre man dann wieder bei der Einsicht.


Ansonsten nur noch eine Sache: anderen Leuten Dinge zu unterstellen, das ist mindestens genauso arm, wie Gold zu kaufen, wobei diejenigen, die sich Gold kaufen zumindest aus irgendeinem Grund in der Lage dazu sind.


Ach und Rotel, wie steht es sich so, wenn man mit beiden Füßen in je einem Fettnapf steht ?
Du liegt so dermaßen daneben, das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen, aber sonst hättest du ja auch nicht solch eine Grütze geschrieben.

Ein kleiner Tipp: es gab mal die Legende von einem Typen, der bei OGame monatelang zig GM, GO, Mods, Admins und was sonst noch, verarscht und vorgeführt hat, weil sie ihm nicht mal ansatzweise beweisen konnte, das sein Hauptaccount gepushed worden ist.
Diese Legende hat, anfangs mit Hilfe von zwei Freunden, nämlich 50 !!! Accounts dazu genutzt, einen anderen binnen vier Monaten auf eine Position zu spielen, die auf herkömmliche Weise nie erreichbar gewesen wäre.

Nun rate mal, wer diese Person ist/war .............


Man muss eben nur wissen WIE etwas geht, dann sind viele Dinge möglich und heutzutage ist vieles noch einfacher, als es zwischen 2001 und 2008 gewesen ist, da es viel mehr Bots gibt.

Ein wirklich komplexes System ist nicht erkennbar, wenn man nicht daneben sitzt und SIEHT, wie die Person etwas anstellt, speziell dann, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat 50 Rechner aus der Ferne zu steuern und somit, theoretisch, auch tatsächlich mit 50 IP-Adressen gleichzeitig zockt.

In Zeiten von komplexen Botnetzen, von denen ein paar auch von Goldfarmern bzw. -anbietern gentutz werden, da ist der Aufwand geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Aske333 (22. Dezember 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und nicht aus dem Geldkoffer den er für den letzten Drogendeal bokommen hat oder oder vom errebten Vermögen? Die Wahrheit ist nämlich diese: in einer virtuellen Welt hoffen viele, alle mögen gleich sein und gleiche Chancen haben. Statt dessen müssen sie erleben, das die Ungleichheiten aus dem RL auch in der virtuellen Welt landen: wer reich ist kann sich mehr gönnen, und das ärgert sie gewaltig, wesegen sie sich über Goldkäufer aufregen.
> 
> 
> Mir persönlich tun beide leid: die Goldkäufer und die, die ihnen den Goildkauf neiden. Beides sind bloß Materialisten.



Aber Du kannst es auch so sehen: Der Arbeitslose ohne Geld hat acht Stunden Vorsprung pro Tag und kann daher im Spiel Erfolge genießen, die er im Wahren Leben nicht verdient hat. Bevor das sinnlose Geflame losgeht, ich rede ausnahmsweise jetzt nur von Schmarotzern, die zu faul sind um arbeiten zu gehen. Dort kann derjenige mit Geld diesen Vorteil wieder etwas wett machen.

Blöd dran sind natürlich die, die arbeiten gehen UND kein Geld haben :-)


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Dezember 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst es auch so sehen: Der Arbeitslose ohne Geld hat acht Stunden Vorsprung pro Tag und kann daher im Spiel Erfolge genießen, die er im Wahren Leben nicht verdient hat. Bevor das sinnlose Geflame losgeht, ich rede ausnahmsweise jetzt nur von Schmarotzern, die zu faul sind um arbeiten zu gehen. Dort kann derjenige mit Geld diesen Vorteil wieder etwas wett machen.




Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, daß ich genau diesen Personen geistig soweit überlegen bin, daß ich deren Goldeinkünfte in weniger als der halben Spielzeit toppe.

Das sind MEISTENS genau die Leute, die Stunden lang in SW/OG rumeiern und sich beschweren das ihr Itemlevel für den Browser zu niedrig ist und auch nichts besseres dropt, anstatt sich in der Zeit Mats/Gold für Craftings zu besorgen.


----------



## lavora123 (22. Dezember 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, die ehrlichen Spieler die Ingame für das Gold lange 'arbeiten' evtl?



dann seid ihr halt neidisch


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Also dass nichts gegen die Goldseller unternommen wird kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe z. b. das addon spammenot und habe schon seit tagen keine meldung mehr bekommen. Was mich mehr stört sind die Großen namenhaften Goldseller Seiten die sogar ein Zertifikat haben welche auch Gold und Items anderer Namenhaften MMOS anbieten dass diese bis heute nicht gesperrt wurden ist mir ein Rätsel.&nbsp;<div><br></div><div>Ich werde das gefühl nicht los dass es speziel bei WoW teilweise geduldet wird wenn nicht sogar Blizz selbst indirekt seine finger im Spiel hat und kommt mir jetzt nicht damit</div><div>"Wieso sollte sich blizz damit selbst schädigen" Jede Firma hat ein Primäres Ziel und dass ist Profit einfahren. Selbst Blizzard kann über 10 Ecken irgendwo in irgendeinem nest ne kleine unbekannte Tochterfirma sitzen haben wo halt solche dienste angeboten werden und von Offizieller seite her werden diese Bannwellen ausgesprochen (natürlich nur gegen echte Hacker und Botuser, ihre eigenen werden evtl 1-2 mal im Jahr mit erwischt).&nbsp;</div><div><br></div><div>Trotzdem wirds früher oder Später eine Goldinflation geben, wenn man bedenkt dass man in Cata jetzt schon am tag an die 1,2k Gold nur durch Daylies und Inis Verdient. Die Preise für Glutseidenstoff auf meinem Server sind zum Teil übertrieben hoch (19 Gold für EIN Glutseidenstoff)</div><div><br></div><div>Aber wer der meinung ist für Echtes Geld virtuelles kaufen zu müssen dem kann ich nur mein beileid aussprechen denn diese leute haben den Sinn eines MMOS nicht verstanden.</div><div><br></div><div><br></div><div>mfg</div>


----------



## Braamséry (22. Dezember 2010)

Wer sich daran stört, dass jemand in einem Spiel nur besser sein kann, möglicherweise, wenn er mehr echtes Geld reinsteckt für etwas was den Wert einer Kartoffel hat, hat nicht weniger Probleme.
Das ist meine Meinung.

Wenn sich jmd Gold kauft kann er das von miraus gerne machen. 
Ich hab lieber Dailys gemacht und hab nach ein paar Tagen tausende Gold gehabt, statt mir die für echtes Geld zu kaufen.
Das ergebnis ist das Gleiche, hat mich auch nie gestört, weil ich wusste, dass ich wenigstens so vernünftig bin nicht noch mehr geld auszugeben.


----------



## odinxd (22. Dezember 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ... wenn er mehr echtes Geld reinsteckt für etwas was den Wert einer Kartoffel hat, hat nicht weniger Probleme.




Ne Kartoffel is mehr Wert als Wow Gold


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die schädigung seh ich immer noch nicht


inflation. der preis aller waren steigt zu lasten der die nur begrenztes gold haben


----------



## Vanderley (22. Dezember 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> inflation. der preis aller waren steigt zu lasten der die nur begrenztes gold haben



eigentlich ist das Gold das mann über den Goldseller kaufen kann ja schon die ganze Zeit im Spiel. Ingame kann nur Bliz Geld erschaffen. Also kommt das net hin mit der Inflation


----------



## Lornorr (22. Dezember 2010)

DarkHephaistos schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt einfach darin, dass das Gold seinen Gegenwert verliert. Wenn zuviel Gold im Umlauf ist, ist es nichts mehr Wert, wenn nicht zum Ausgleich genügend Güter produziert werden. Das nennt man Inflation. Und das ist für einen normalen, ehrlichen Spieler nie gut. Denn sein "erarbeitetes" Gold ist plötzlich weniger Wert.



stimmt. und da chinafarmer oft Bots sind hat das mit fair nix mehr zu tun. sie entwerten "automatisch" den goldwert auf einem server.


----------



## zarix (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich find vom Te Asi , das er die jenigen die ihm vertrauen ,also die Leute die Gold Kaufen über Ebay und zwar die Personen , wo er meint er könnte sie an einer Hand abzählen bei den Gms verpfeifft.
Was ne Wow Flasche . 

Es ist doch jeden selbst ueberlassen, ob er sich das gold erspielt oder erkauft . 

Aber das Blizz einen Item Shop hat und du dir mit Sicherheit schon mal was daraus gekauft hast , ist ja uninteressant. 

Solang es einen Blizz Shop gibt , ist es mir egal ob die Leute sich das Gold erkaufen und erspielen. 

Jo Bots sind asi.
Wenn man die rum laufen sieht und das über Monate und Blizz machts nichts .
Macht mich aggressive !.


----------



## failbob (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich kauf mir alle 2-3 Monate mal so an die 20k. Warum ? Weil ich wenig Zeit zum Zocken hab und in der Zeit lieber mit meiner Gilde raiden gehe als langweilige Dailys zu machen oder Erze zu farmen ^^.  Ich brauch aberGold um Verzauberungen/Edelsteine/Items/Bufffood/Flasks zu kaufen und um meine Berufe zu pushen. Dann mal ein Chopper und ein Mammut gekauft naja was solls ^^ 

Wo liegt das Problem ? Ich geh jeden Tag hart arbeiten, verdien dabei gut Geld und kauf mir halt das Gold ... Ein Anderer hat vl. mehr Zeit und macht halt Dailys oder geht Farmen ^^


----------



## Braamséry (22. Dezember 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das Gold das mann über den Goldseller kaufen kann ja schon die ganze Zeit im Spiel. Ingame kann nur Bliz Geld erschaffen. Also kommt das net hin mit der Inflation



Eigentlich tritt auch das ganze Gegenteil ein, wenn man drüber nachdenkt.

Wenn 50% der Spieler für ein bestimmtes Item 100g ausgeben, 50% weniger, pendelt sich der Preis irgendwann in einer niedrigeren Region an, weil man so mehr Geld verdient, auch wenn man weniger pro Stück bekommt.

Wenn jetzt aber 25% der Spieler Gold kaufen würden, würden die warscheinlich auch mehr Geld dafür ausgeben und der Preis würde steigen, weil mehr Leute das nötige Kleingeld haben.

In einem Spiel wie WoW gibt es insofern etwas wie Inflation garnicht, weil die Mittel, seitens des Spiels, unbegrenzt sind. Schließlich kommt immer mehr Geld durch Dailys etc in Umlauf.


----------



## Aske333 (23. Dezember 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn sich jmd Gold kauft kann er das von miraus gerne machen.
> Ich hab lieber Dailys gemacht und hab nach ein paar Tagen tausende Gold gehabt, statt mir die für echtes Geld zu kaufen.
> Das ergebnis ist das Gleiche, hat mich auch nie gestört, weil ich wusste, dass ich wenigstens so vernünftig bin nicht noch mehr geld auszugeben.



Aber das Ergebnis ist nicht das Gleiche. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, was Du verdienst..geht mich auch nichts an. Aber wenn ich mit meinem Einkommen so rumrechne, dann lohnt es sich für mich persönlich Gold für echtes Geld zu kaufen. Rein vom Stundenlohn und dem Zeitansatz gerechnet. Ich möchte in meiner Freizeit eben andere Teile des Spiels genießen. Quests und Gold farmen trägt für mich persönlich nicht zum Spielspaß bei und bin nicht bereit Zeit dafür zu investieren. Wenn sie mich mal irgendwann bannen, gut...dann ist das halt so. Aber solange es läuft...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Dezember 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> eigentlich ist das Gold das mann über den Goldseller kaufen kann ja schon die ganze Zeit im Spiel. Ingame kann nur Bliz Geld erschaffen. Also kommt das net hin mit der Inflation


falsch, es ist gefarmt ohne das jemand dafür spielt, nämlich mit bots oder es ist von gehackten accounts und wenn der spieler sein gold wiederbekommt gibts das doppelt und danmit entsteht gold


----------

